# Hive! I summon thee! Come forth!



## Blackrat

Forked from:  The Hive Ain't Dead. She's Still Got Life In Her Yet! 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> There was a mention of this somewhere around the meta-forum. MM said that 1k limit is still on, since it was more of a server issue than database issue. So someone better have prepared Summon Hive again...



New Hive!


----------



## Horacio

Hey, I wanted to do that myself !


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Oh Noes!  THe HIVE got SPORKED!*

Forked from:  The Hive Ain't Dead. She's Still Got Life In Her Yet! 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> There was a mention of this somewhere around the meta-forum. MM said that 1k limit is still on, since it was more of a server issue than database issue. So someone better have prepared Summon Hive again...




Forked


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Forked from:  The Hive Ain't Dead. She's Still Got Life In Her Yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Forked




I was faster...


----------



## Dog Moon

G'day!


----------



## Dog Moon

Summon Hive?  Hrmm, I don't remember reading that power anywhere...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Curses spoiled again!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Summon Hive?  Hrmm, I don't remember reading that power anywhere...




I still haven't converted to 4e . It's a 9th level Voodoo-spell from a 3rd party splat-book


----------



## Dog Moon

It happens.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Please merge with other hive thread


----------



## Horacio

It's a 6th Level Encounter Power for the Hiveminder class, you will discover it when you will level up, Dog Moon


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:


> It's a 6th Level Encounter Power for the Hiveminder class, you will discover it when you will level up, Dog Moon




If that's the case then NONE of you should have it either.  

I think only Rev and Jdvn1 have the power to use 6th level encounter powers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Interesting  All cap locked posts get auto converted to lowercase.


----------



## Dog Moon

Although it JUST occurred to me that the XP charts are different if you convert.  Guess what?  I JUST hit level 5.  Woohoo!



relique du madde said:


> interesting  all cap locked posts get auto converted to lowercase.




people should never post in all caps anyway, so i have no problem with this.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hehe.  He said merge.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> people should never post in all caps anyway, so i have no problem with this.




I think the only acceptable time is when the post saids, "DELETE PLEASE" or "BANNED"


----------



## Horacio

Replying to your question from last thread :



Dog Moon said:


> Hey Horacio, you good with art programs in general or just making stick people?




I can use several art and design programs, I know my way in GIMP/Photoshop, Scribus/InDesign, Cinelerra/Adobe Premiere and several others, and I am a bit an expert in Inkscape, the open source vector drawing tool I use for making stick people.

Sadly, I lack real drawing skill, but that's another tale...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Huh? New hive? *pokes it with stick*

Hmm... seems okay.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kinky..


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:


> Replying to your question from last thread :
> 
> 
> 
> I can use several art and design programs, I know my way in GIMP/Photoshop, Scribus/InDesign, Cinelerra/Adobe Premiere and several others, and I am a bit an expert in Inkscape, the open source vector drawing tool I use for making stick people.
> 
> Sadly, I lack real drawing skill, but that's another tale...




What I'm looking for is fairly simple, but alas! my art skills on the computer are horrendous.  All I need is a decent-looking Wanted poster with, hopefully, a way to change the picture and the amount.  [Basically, my next campaign is basically a series of catching or killing badguys and sometimes retrieving items.  What I plan to do is hand them before every adventure a group of 2-4 of these pages and let them choose which one they want to go on]

If you can help me, I'd appreciate it greatly.  If not, please let me know.  Thanks in advance, either way!






To separate my two totally separate posts....




Hey, I made this dude as one of the first possible people they're supposed to catch.  The type of animal might change, but I figured I'd make every one a little enjoyable and weird.  

Level 3 Solo Elite

Initiative:  3 Exp: 750
HP: 184; Bloodied: 92
AC: 19 Fortitude: 15 Reflex: 17 Will: 18

Action points: 2
Str: 14 (+3)	Dex: 14 (+3)	Wis: 17 (+4)
Con: 14 (+3)	Int: 14 (+3)	Cha: 17 (+4)

Magic Attack +8 against AC 1d6+3

Sheep Bone Staff (standard; at-will)
 +7 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage

Necrotic Sheep Blood (standard; at-will)
 Ranged 5; +7 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 Necrotic damage

Exploding Sheep (immediate reaction; when an enemy moves within a sheep within 5 squares; recharge 4,5,6)
 Burst 1; +5 vs. Ref; 2d10 + 3 Necrotic damage

Wall of Sheep (move; at-will)
 Can move up to 3 sheep each 1 square


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Sheep Bone Staff (standard; at-will)
> +7 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 damage
> 
> Necrotic Sheep Blood (standard; at-will)
> Ranged 5; +7 vs. AC; 1d6 + 2 Necrotic damage
> 
> Exploding Sheep (immediate reaction; when an enemy moves within a
> 
> sheep within 5 squares; recharge 4,5,6)
> Burst 1; +5 vs. Ref; 2d10 + 3 Necrotic damage
> 
> Wall of Sheep (move; at-will)
> Can move up to 3 sheep each 1 square




HAHAHAHA!  That's awesome.  Those are the kind of demented "spells" that my old character Relic the Mad (my SN is based on an alternate spelling of his name) would have created.

It helps to note that he was 2e CN and one of his favorite spells was "Relic's Exploding Carrot" which caused all the food in a 30ft + radius to become super heated and explode.


----------



## Dog Moon

Thanks.  I try to be creative with abilities and sometimes they're neat, sometimes weird, but the best ones are both.  

Relic's Exploding Carrot, eh?  Sounds EXACTLY like something a CN person would do.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Relic's Exploding Carrot, eh?  Sounds EXACTLY like something a CN person would do.




And a great way to end a drawn out "inn/tavern" scene.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:


> It's a 6th Level Encounter Power for the Hiveminder class, you will discover it when you will level up, Dog Moon




ROFL!!! 



Dog Moon said:


> If that's the case then NONE of you should have it either.
> 
> I think only Rev and Jdvn1 have the power to use 6th level encounter powers.






Dog Moon said:


> Although it JUST occurred to me that the XP charts are different if you convert.  Guess what?  I JUST hit level 5.  Woohoo!
> 
> people should never post in all caps anyway, so i have no problem with this.




Still using third edition.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Thanks.  I try to be creative with abilities and sometimes they're neat, sometimes weird, but the best ones are both.
> 
> Relic's Exploding Carrot, eh?  Sounds EXACTLY like something a CN person would do.




Exploding Carot? Why am I remembered of the movie Shoot'em Up, which I watched monday on DVD? (Ridiculous, violence-gratifying fun movie.  )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Exploding Carot? Why am I remembered of the movie Shoot'em Up, which I watched monday on DVD? (Ridiculous, violence-gratifying fun movie.  )




ROFL!!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




 There was no food here to begin with.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> There was no food here to begin with.




Is that why I feel like I'm always hungry?


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:


> Although it JUST occurred to me that the XP charts are different if you convert.  Guess what?  I JUST hit level 5.  Woohoo!



Yeah. Crothian is level 14 in 4e, so he got his Paragon path already.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Exploding Carot? Why am I remembered of the movie Shoot'em Up, which I watched monday on DVD? (Ridiculous, violence-gratifying fun movie.  )



I am remembered of a certain Carrot. Who is a dwarf, by the way! But usually not explosive. 

Ahh, sometimes I wish Pratchett would revisit some old friends with full-fledged novels, i.e. the Watch, Rincewind, and Death. Perhaps even something with Susan. The newer novels are good and interesting, but I just miss'em. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




Be careful with those Carots. They might be exploding, be otherwise abused violently, or a dwarf with a human genome.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:


> Yeah. Crothian is level 14 in 4e, so he got his Paragon path already.




Dang, lucky punk.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> Please merge with other hive thread



Ok, done.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Be careful with those Carots. They might be exploding, be otherwise abused violently, or a dwarf with a human genome.



Also: Never ever try to eat that dwarven bread lying in the corner...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:


> people should never post in all caps anyway, so i have no problem with this.



Should be fun with posts that consist of nothing besides one or more acronyms.

For example:

Iykwimaityd.

Imnsho.


----------



## Evilhalfling

Bad darkness, If I could I would magic missle you. 

I like the exploding carrot spell and the 4e Ovinomancer.  the exploding sheep power could be written more clearly - as it only seems to effect people who are within a sheep.  


> when an enemy moves within a sheep within 5 squares;




Now  I agree that such people deserve to have their heads xplode!, but it seems very limited in aplication.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

lord tirian said:


> also: Never ever try to eat that dwarven bread lying in the corner..., it is only used for hunting purposes.



fify


----------



## Darkness

Evilhalfling said:


> Bad darkness, If I could I would magic missle you.



For merging the threads or for the shrunken acronyms?


----------



## Dog Moon

Evilhalfling said:


> Bad darkness, If I could I would magic missle you.
> 
> I like the exploding carrot spell and the 4e Ovinomancer.  the exploding sheep power could be written more clearly - as it only seems to effect people who are within a sheep.
> 
> 
> Now  I agree that such people deserve to have their heads xplode!, but it seems very limited in aplication.




Ah, thank you, you are correct.  I meant within 1 square, which I apparently neglected to type out.  

Although yeah, anyone who climbs into a sheep DESERVES to have the sheep explode around them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Be careful, you never know when you will get a flaming carrot rather than an exploding carrot...


----------



## Aeson

A fresh hive to spoil. 

*removes shoes*


----------



## Evilhalfling

Darkness said:


> For merging the threads or for the shrunken acronyms?




for the acronyms suggestion - reading them / trying to parce them makes my eyes bleed. Although I do appreciate the HHUDSIRR acronym from rpg.net tangency discussion/flame wars, although it is not appropriate here. 

The thread merging is merely competent board adminstration. 


On another topic, over lunch I saw a guy playing blues trumpet on a crowded downtown pedestrian street - slouched against a building, a hat pulled over his face.  
He provided the absolutely perfect city ambiance.  I wonder if he is a ex-New Orlenes resident, we had about 500 here right after the Hurricane, some of them prolly settled here. 

What are your opinions on street musicians?


----------



## Dog Moon

Evilhalfling said:


> What are your opinions on street musicians?




I dislike them, though honestly, not so bad as many others who are looking for money.  I HATE people who come up to me asking for money [or even to purchase a bus card for cheap; I always think they're trying to pull something on me], annoyed by those standing at the corners with a sign in their hands [mainly that started when an investigation brought forth the fact that they actually make quite a bit of money].

Compared to these, musicians aren't so bad.  They thank those who pay, but don't look down or make snide comments to those who do not.  Could be worse.  Could definitely be worse.


----------



## Darkness

Evilhalfling said:


> for the acronyms suggestion - reading them / trying to parce them makes my eyes bleed. Although I do appreciate the HHUDSIRR acronym from rpg.net tangency discussion/flame wars, although it is not appropriate here.



I like the Tangency acronym, ISTTKO. It generally occurs in thread titles only.







Evilhalfling said:


> What are your opinions on street musicians?



Fine by me, assuming a certain minimum of skill and that they aren't _too_ noisy. (_How_ noisy they can be is proportional to skill.) I've given spare change to good ones before.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Evilhalfling said:


> What are your opinions on street musicians?






Dog Moon said:


> I dislike them, though honestly, not so bad as many others who are looking for money.  I HATE people who come up to me asking for money [or even to purchase a bus card for cheap; I always think they're trying to pull something on me], annoyed by those standing at the corners with a sign in their hands [mainly that started when an investigation brought forth the fact that they actually make quite a bit of money].
> 
> Compared to these, musicians aren't so bad.  They thank those who pay, but don't look down or make snide comments to those who do not.  Could be worse.  Could definitely be worse.




QFT.  

I hate Mariachi I hate them with a passion.  There's something pompous and irritating about a group of street musicians who are all in costume and working a crowd for tips.  Sure they don't get mad if you don't tip, but you know they are thinking ill of you when they give you that smile even when you don't give them money.  Instead, I give them my ire especially when its a group of mariachi which were hired to entertain at historic plaza/landmark and decided to wander up to my table when I'm eating outside at a cafe/restaurant... 

Even worse are the free roaming Mariachi in Mexico and elsewhere in the American south west.  But at least those ones you could avoid, unlike the Mexican Restaurant mariachi who park themselves at your table or near your table.


----------



## Blackrat

Good evening hive. I am here with your weather forecast. The weather continues. Thank you. And now for sports...


----------



## Relique du Madde

What no filler story about a lost puppy that could predict the future in Aruba while it's tied to a water closet in London?


----------



## Blackrat

This just in. A man in a top-hat was attacked by a rabid newsteller while critisizing his news. With a lightsaber...


And now for sports...

Unless someone else has complaints....


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> a lost puppy that could predict the future in Aruba while it's tied to a water closet in London



I've seen worse PCs.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> Relique du Madde said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lost puppy that could predict the future in Aruba while it's tied to a water closet in London?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen worse PCs.
Click to expand...



That would make an interesting Werewolf character...


----------



## Darkness

I've always liked this Werewolf campaign idea.  (tl;dr It's Werewolf: the Apocalypse meets Sailor Moon.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

What used to be default text color on ENW before the upgrade?  I cant remember if it was white or off white or yellowish.



Blackrat said:


> This just in. A man in a top-hat was attacked by a rabid newsteller while critisizing his news. With a lightsaber...




I disbelieve? 

:Rolls dice:

Crap.. I rolled a 1.


----------



## Blackrat

... And the annual Hive-ball tournament was won by the Hive again this year.

Back to you Relique.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> I've always liked this Werewolf campaign idea.  (tl;dr It's Werewolf: the Apocalypse meets Sailor Moon.)




lol.  I'd hate to be their cuddly animal adviser...  One wrong move and those pixie wolves would bite their heads off.


----------



## Blackrat

Whoo-boy. I'd need to pull up two first level characters for sunday. I meant to do them today, but I was busy watching SG Atlantis...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> ... And the annual Hive-ball tournament was won by the Hive again this year.
> 
> Back to you Relique.




Subway Sandwiches spokesperson Jarred, was savagely beaten by an unidentified individual who was armed with a foot long sandwich.  More news after these messages from our sponsor.


----------



## Blackrat

Darkness said:


> I've always liked this Werewolf campaign idea.  (tl;dr It's Werewolf: the Apocalypse meets Sailor Moon.)




My brains!!! They are melting!!! I want to play that!!! Which scares the heck out of me!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Rumors have it that some lady keeps throwing heads at people.  Yes, you heard me right.  She apparently keeps at least a dozen heads in a bloody sack.  It is a strange rumor that has yet to be confirmed.

Omigod, get it off me, get it off me!  *icky death noise*

Crazy Head Lady
Level 3 Solo Artillery
Initiative:  4 Exp: 750
HP: 184; Bloodied: 92
AC: 19 Fortitude: 17 Reflex: 18 Will: 15

Action points: 2
Str: 14 (+3)	Dex: 17 (+4)	Wis: 14 (+3)
Con: 14 (+3)	Int: 17 (+4)	Cha: 14 (+3)

Shiv Stab (standard; at-will)
 +10 vs. AC; 1d6 + 3 damage

Biting Head (standard; at-will)
 Ranged 5: +8 vs. Ref; 1d6 + 4 and the target is grabbed (until escape) and takes ongoing 5 damage (until saves)

Explosive Head (standard; recharge 5,6)
 Area Burst 2 within 8; +8 vs. Ref; 2d10 + 4 fire damage and takes ongoing 5 fire damage (until saves).


----------



## Aeson

I like that idea. Could be a way to get kids into gaming. 

I played a session of a Sailor Moon game using D&D. It lasted one session only.lol I was a Tuxedo Mask type character.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I like that idea. Could be a way to get kids into gaming.




Well, you can't be talking about my Crazy Head Lady.  That would be more likely to SCARE little kids.  

Now that I'm actually starting to work on my campaign, I'm beginning to enjoy making creatures with these weird abilities.  A part of me likes the exactness of 3x with creature stats, but a part of me seems to find making miscellaneous abilities easier in 4e.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Well, you can't be talking about my Crazy Head Lady.  That would be more likely to SCARE little kids.
> 
> Now that I'm actually starting to work on my campaign, I'm beginning to enjoy making creatures with these weird abilities.  A part of me likes the exactness of 3x with creature stats, but a part of me seems to find making miscellaneous abilities easier in 4e.




Maybe I should have quoted. I meant the werewolf game. 

The Crazy Head Lady could work in the game I'm planning if I ever get it going.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

Almost sleeptime for me over here. A hard day at work, I feel tired.

I spoke yesterday with a guy at work who said he loved roleplaying games. I was happy, that meant a new possibility... and then he tells me that he meant computer RPG, he had never tossed a d20 or filled a character sheet 

Nowadays computer RPGs are way better known for "normal" people than pen and paper RPG 

So I decided to put all my frustration in a t-shirt :





Say with me, people: real gamers roll dice!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow.. my little brother made it to the Nationals in Figure Roller Skating... and some head hunters are interested in using him in commercials.



Horacio said:


> Hi Hive !
> So I decided to put all my frustration in a t-shirt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say with me, people: real gamers roll dice!




Does that come in black?


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:


> Hi Hive !
> 
> Almost sleeptime for me over here. A hard day at work, I feel tired.
> 
> I spoke yesterday with a guy at work who said he loved roleplaying games. I was happy, that meant a new possibility... and then he tells me that he meant computer RPG, he had never tossed a d20 or filled a character sheet
> 
> Nowadays computer RPGs are way better known for "normal" people than pen and paper RPG
> 
> So I decided to put all my frustration in a t-shirt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say with me, people: real gamers roll dice!



Neat shirt.

Video games are easier to get too. There is a TV channel devoted to them. You have to expect that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Maybe I should have quoted. I meant the werewolf game.
> 
> The Crazy Head Lady could work in the game I'm planning if I ever get it going.




Hrm, what sort of game would that be?  Sounds like a weird one.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, what sort of game would that be?  Sounds like a weird one.




A dark game. Sort of like Midnight but better.


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:


> Does that come in black?




Tomorrow


----------



## Knightfall

_Scrawls his name on the hive!_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> I still haven't converted to 4e . It's a 9th level Voodoo-spell from a 3rd party splat-book




No wonder why I haven't heard of it yet..... 

These smilies look like they're on crack or something....  



Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*






Reveille said:


> There was no food here to begin with.




No way he can eat all the food Relic made it all explode.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The cool thing about 4e.. is that you could now easilly make up "Montezuma's Revenge" attack power... oh and herpies.


----------



## Wereserpent

relique du madde said:


> the cool thing about 4e.. Is that you could now easilly make up "montezuma's revenge" attack power... Oh and herpies.




Ow that hurts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ... oh and herpies.




 Harpys or herpes?


----------



## Dog Moon

So everybody, how's it hanging?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's hanging by a thread.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Harpys or herpes?



hair piece
[/foreign accent]

Booo!  Automerge was disabled


----------



## Thunderfoot

Reveille said:


> Harpys or herpes?




Or perhaps harpy herpes, a rather virulent strainm or so I am told...


----------



## Blackrat

Wooooo! I'm invisible!!
You can't see me!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Wooooo! I'm invisible!!
> You can't see me!




Oh geez!  Put some pants on.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh geez!  Put some pants on.




Nuh-uh. You know what's the ACP of pants? I'm like much more agile without them...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Even so, do you have to also be freeballing?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Even so, do you have to also be freeballing?




Well if you have to be nitpicking I'll put my kilt on... Spoilsports .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Please do. I don't want to get peanuts in my icecream.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay. Here, see, the tartan is like this:






And yeah. I know that wearing this tartan means that one actually recognises the Queen's authority.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh... maybe I should ware a "traditional" aztec loin cloth around the hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh... maybe I should war a "traditional" aztec loin cloth around the hive.




Hah. I wear british 'cause you wouldn't want to see me wearing traditional finnish clothing...


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:


> Hah. I wear british 'cause you wouldn't want to see me wearing traditional finnish clothing...




Yes, we DO want!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hah. I wear british 'cause you wouldn't want to see me wearing traditional finnish clothing...




Kilts are Scottish. 

You mean something like this?


----------



## Blackrat

Aiee!!! Where the hell did you dig up that 'orrible pic?

*Runs screaming to every possible direction!!!*


----------



## Aeson

blackrat said:


> aiee!!! Where the hell did you dig up that 'orrible pic?
> 
> *runs screaming to every possible direction!!!*




google!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude that old guy's a pimp!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Hah. I wear british 'cause you wouldn't want to see me wearing traditional finnish clothing...




Is that the clothing traditionally worn in Saunas?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude that old guy's a pimp!




And his stable of ladies.


----------



## Blackrat

I have to admit, those are pretty much the traditional rags my people have worn... I'm so ashamed...


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Is that the clothing traditionally worn in Saunas?




If you are very very shy outlander in finland, you might get lucky and be handed one of these when going to sauna. It is not meant to be used as "clothing" but you can try and hide behind it. http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuva:Finnish_Vasta_(Vihta).jpg


----------



## Aeson

Moradin help me. I'm planning to create a 4e character just to see what it's like.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There is not Moradin here.  There is only ZUUL.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Moradin help me. I'm planning to create a 4e character just to see what it's like.




If you happen to make 1st level Eladrin Wizard, please post it here so I can snatch it for my player on sunday.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> If you happen to make 1st level Eladrin Wizard, please post it here so I can snatch it for my player on sunday.




I chose randomly and it will be a Tiefling Rogue.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I chose randomly and it will be a Tiefling Rogue.




Pfft. I don't need one of those. I'd need to pull up Eladrin Wizard and Dragonborn Warlock with fey or star pact...


----------



## Blackrat

Where are everyone?!

*Bangs on the Hive with a big hammer*

Rat Smash!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Watching Little Miss Sunshine and lost in thought


----------



## Blackrat

*Gives Relique the hammer*

Hat-man bang! Rat no want!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Weee!!  

*Starts smashing all the food withi9n the hive like Gallagher*


----------



## Blackrat

*Grabs the hammer back*

Hat-man bad! No smash food! Food good!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Butt food makes bad smell.


----------



## Blackrat

Food good! Hat-man bad! No can has hammer! Rat bang Hive!

*Bangs the Hive with hammer*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hive no like banging with hammer.


----------



## Blackrat

Why hello there Religue. What is this you are babling about banging with hammers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

You turned into an brute with an negative intelligence score just now.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> google!!!




I thought Googles slogan was "Do no Evil"? Lies! All lies!! 



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> If you are very very shy outlander in finland, you might get lucky and be handed one of these when going to sauna. It is not meant to be used as "clothing" but you can try and hide behind it.



My hosts did never offer me that one! 

I was in Finland for two weeks, many summers ago... One week at a guest family, and one week in a summer house with a few others, organized by the evangelic deaconry, IIRC. I liked it there. The summers can be astoundingly beautiful and warm. (Mosquitos didn't seem to be interested in me much, either). My hosts in the first week did speak neither German nor English, but their son (who was only there in the evenings) did, and a neighbor of them (neighbor still meant a few kilometers away, I think... Finland is big and empty, as once was sung in the ultimate lovesong). Very interesting days...

Oh, and I found a solution for my first personal computer "problem" there - A way to create the Game of Life which I learned about from a Piers Anthony (IIRC) book...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Double post


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You turned into an brute with an negative intelligence score just now.




Ah. See, you should not upset him. He is not a pleasant fellow...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Oh, and I found a solution for my first personal computer "problem" there - A way to create the Game of Life which I learned about from a Piers Anthony (IIRC) book...




I used to love playing around with the Game of Life althoiught I did hate when very elaborate set ups totally and utterly self destruct after one errant glider causes the design that was set up to disintegrate.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> My hosts did never offer me that one!



They propably didn't want to scare you off by handing out one and telling that you're supposed to beat yourself with it 


> (neighbor still meant a few kilometers away, I think... Finland is big and empty). Very interesting days...



Yeah. In the countryside everyone within 5-10km radius are considered neighbours .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ah. See, you should not upset him. He is not a pleasant fellow...




But he was banging on the hive like it was a drum.


----------



## Blackrat

Interesting. Maybe I should book some music classes for him to attend.

Moving to other subject. Don't you just hate it when a season of some series end in a major cliffhanger. I was watching SG Atlantis yeasterday and hit the end of season 1. Now I want to see how it figures out, but I don't have enough money to buy the next season. Bummer. Now I'm upset!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Yeah. In the countryside everyone within 5-10km radius are considered neighbours .




I think Finland is bad for people with paranoia. Imagine, you're driving along the road. Nothing ever exists there for miles. At one inter-section, a second car gets onto the road. It might be following you for an eternity before any of you have the chance to leave the road!

Now, what only needs to happen is some reindeer deciding that standing on the road is quite comfortable and reasonable, and you'd believe you got into an ambush!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I used to love playing around with the Game of Life althoiught I did hate when very elaborate set ups totally and utterly self destruct after one errant glider causes the design that was set up to disintegrate.




Game of Life is fascinating... I actually "played it" for a while on graph paper, but you reach the borders to quickly, and have no choice but to find a way to simulate it on a computer...


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think Finland is bad for people with paranoia. Imagine, you're driving along the road. Nothing ever exists there for miles. At one inter-section, a second car gets onto the road. It might be following you for an eternity before any of you have the chance to leave the road!
> 
> Now, what only needs to happen is some reindeer deciding that standing on the road is quite comfortable and reasonable, and you'd believe you got into an ambush!




Especially when the road is like a snake and goes through a thick forest. The night is moonless and somewhere a wolf howls. Yeah. That exact thing has happened. I was getting a ride home from a friend and that is what happened. Except it was a moose rather than a deer, and it just decided that standing there was perfectly fine. Especially with this weird thing with bright lights and horrible noice standing few meters from it. I think it was 15 minutes before the moose finally moved away .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

What's with all this Dwelfish spam on these boards?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

*makes a clanging noise like a cymbal*

I thought I would join in with the drumming.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Interesting. Maybe I should book some music classes for him to attend.
> 
> Moving to other subject. Don't you just hate it when a season of some series end in a major cliffhanger. I was watching SG Atlantis yeasterday and hit the end of season 1. Now I want to see how it figures out, but I don't have enough money to buy the next season. Bummer. Now I'm upset!



I also hate it when they do that.  I remember the first time ST:TNG did that when the BORG with the Borg captured Picard.  But then, that was before the writers of Star Trek decided that the Borg were to be used as "ratings grabbers."




Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Game of Life is fascinating... I actually "played it" for a while on graph paper, but you reach the borders to quickly, and have no choice but to find a way to simulate it on a computer...



I never tried it without the aid of a computer.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> I never tried it without the aid of a computer.



On the topic of computers: I'm posting from my new subnotebook right now! It's awesome! 

Gloating, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Aargh! I need a new name for the dragonborn for my setting. The dragonborn is silly name. It's something that the humans might call the species but they should have a real name that they use themselves. I'm using Dragan as a placeholder now, but I'm not sure I like it either. Maybe I should latinize the plural form...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Aargh! I need a new name for the dragonborn for my setting. The dragonborn is silly name. It's something that the humans might call the species but they should have a real name that they use themselves. I'm using Dragan as a placeholder now, but I'm not sure I like it either. Maybe I should latinize the plural form...




Rex Drajar


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Aargh! I need a new name for the dragonborn for my setting. The dragonborn is silly name. It's something that the humans might call the species but they should have a real name that they use themselves. I'm using Dragan as a placeholder now, but I'm not sure I like it either. Maybe I should latinize the plural form...




Dracha is used in Arcana Evolved. Or Mojh, for the human turned into dragon-like inclined. (I wonder if Dracha is supposed to be based on the German word "Drache" for dragon?)

How about... Man-Drake?  Drakeman? 
What's with Half-Dragon? 
I think I am going to describe my Dragonborn Warlord in our Savage Tides-converted-to-Pathfinder-converted-to-4E campaign as a Half-Dragon.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Rex Drajar




Drajar actually sounds nifty. Hmm. It needs either an accent mark or long a. Maybe Drajaar. And Drajaari for plural. Thanks Relique 

EDIT: The J is pronounced mexican way so it actually sounds like H


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Dracha is used in Arcana Evolved. Or Mojh, for the human turned into dragon-like inclined. (I wonder if Dracha is supposed to be based on the German word "Drache" for dragon?)
> 
> How about... Man-Drake?  Drakeman?
> What's with Half-Dragon?
> I think I am going to describe my Dragonborn Warlord in our Savage Tides-converted-to-Pathfinder-converted-to-4E campaign as a Half-Dragon.




Yeah, I was planning on using them as a substitute for Half-Dragon also at first, but then I remembered that my world only has ONE humanoid Half-Dragon...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I never tried it without the aid of a computer.




What exactly is this game of life thing, and whereabouts might I find it?


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> What exactly is this game of life thing, and whereabouts might I find it?



Hereabouts:


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Oh, and I found a solution for my first personal computer "problem" there - A way to create the Game of Life which I learned about from a Piers Anthony (IIRC) book...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I also hate it when they do that.  I remember the first time ST:TNG did that when the BORG with the Borg captured Picard.  But then, that was before the writers of Star Trek decided that the Borg were to be used as "ratings grabbers."



Personally, I find what sucks even more are mid-season "finales" with cliff-hangers with a 6 month break between the two shows! Battlestar Galactica, I am looking at you!



> I never tried it without the aid of a computer.



One doesn't get far without them, either.
The simple


		Code:
	

 .
...
  .

expands incredibly fast and after maybe a dozen or so steps the paper gets a little to small.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

'morning hive. Boy did I sleep long last night. 9½ hours. Woke up at 5:50 am.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> *Runs screaming to every possible direction!!!*




At the same time?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What's with all this Dwelfish spam on these boards?




There's been a lot of Spam recently in the off-topic forum, I've noticed, for some weird reason.  Seemed like it used to be mainly in the Meta, but apparently it's spreading...like a DISEASE!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> At the same time?




Yes . I'm a quantum-rat...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Reveille said:


> 'morning hive. Boy did I sleep long last night. 9½ hours. Woke up at 5:50 am.




I envy you. I couldn't fall asleep yesterday. It was way to warm, and if I opened the windows, I could hear the neighbors having their party. 
Not really loud, but still loud enough to wake me from the few light sleep moments. 
I left the window open and eventually used some ear plugs (that I still have from my time in my military! Eeek!), though I woke up again (when it was silent) and put them out...
I think I slept around 1:30 or 2 in the morning, and woke up again at 7:00...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yes . I'm a quantum-rat...




 You have a particle accelerator?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You have a particle accelerator?




Nah. I don't need one...

And on to the next topic (or back to an old one): I realized I had to change the name of one culture in my homebrew. These people were called "She". When writing the stuff down in english it started sounding confusing. Luckily I hadn't even gotten to portion where I'd describe a female "She". She's a She . I decided to add another e to the name of the nation and the people. So now it's "Shee". Hopefully it's a little less confusing


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Nah. I don't need one...




A super collider then?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> A super collider then?




Just a TARDIS.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Just a TARDIS.




Ah. I got my Sidrat from the War Chief last week. Been highly enjoying it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Ah. I got my Sidrat from the War Chief last week. Been highly enjoying it.




Mine's a bit broken down. Even a bit more than the good doctor's. Not only does it look like a regular cupboard, it's insides are now inaccessible, and it doesn't even move anymore... Bummer. I think I might have to acquire a new one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Mine's a bit broken down. Even a bit more than the good doctor's. Not only does it look like a regular cupboard, it's insides are now inaccessible, and it doesn't even move anymore... Bummer. I think I might have to acquire a new one.




Well, I keep mine in tip-top shape with my sonic screwdriver.


----------



## Blackrat

I think I should take a nap* before DS9 begins.

*Because I don't really sleep, as you are all aware, this is actually a sneaky way of saying that I'm going to do something that involves speaking in ancient egyptian and generally doing stuff that mortals aren't supposed to know of...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mmmm......vanilla fudge brownie ice cream. Yum.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

La la la la la la
La la la la la la
My Cherie Amour, lovely as a summer's day
My Cherie Amour, distant as the Milky Way
My Cherie Amour, pretty little one that I adore
You're the only girl my heart beats for
How I wish that you were mine
In a cafe or sometimes on a crowded street
I've been near you, but you never notice me
My Cherie Amour, won't you tell me how could you ignore
That behind that little smile I wore
How I wish that you were mine
La la la la la la
La la la la la la
Maybe someday you'll see my face among the crowd
Maybe someday I'll share your little distant cloud
Oh, Cherie Amour, pretty little one that I adore
You're the only girl my heart beats for
How I wish that you were mine
La la la la la la
La la la la la la 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Stevie Wonder rawks!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> La la la la la la
> La la la la la la
> My Cherie Amour, lovely as a summer's day
> My Cherie Amour, distant as the Milky Way
> My Cherie Amour, pretty little one that I adore
> You're the only girl my heart beats for
> How I wish that you were mine
> In a cafe or sometimes on a crowded street
> I've been near you, but you never notice me
> My Cherie Amour, won't you tell me how could you ignore
> That behind that little smile I wore
> How I wish that you were mine
> La la la la la la
> La la la la la la
> Maybe someday you'll see my face among the crowd
> Maybe someday I'll share your little distant cloud
> Oh, Cherie Amour, pretty little one that I adore
> You're the only girl my heart beats for
> How I wish that you were mine
> La la la la la la
> La la la la la la
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Stevie Wonder rawks!




What is that strange noise coming from the Reveille's horn?  Is it MU ZAK?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Tirian said:


> On the topic of computers: I'm posting from my new subnotebook right now! It's awesome!
> 
> Gloating, LT.




Why do you have a new sub-notebook! And what's so awesome about posting from it? Okay, I've just a PC and a MacBook Pro, so what do I know...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Why do you have a new sub-notebook! And what's so awesome about posting from it? Okay, I've just a PC and a MacBook Pro, so what do I know...




It's awesome because it's not just a notebook, it's also a SUB, man.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's awesome because it's not just a notebook, it's also a SUB, man.




A sammich?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> What is that strange noise coming from the Reveille's horn?  Is it MU ZAK?




Its the Coyote.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not sure.  It could be a woofer... he wasn't specific about which type of sub.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> A sammich?




Sounds like a good idea.

_*goes to kitchen to make a Turkey Sammich*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sorry I already used to bread for french toast.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry I already used to bread for french toast.




How the...? I haven't even taken the bread out of the oven yet! You used half-baked bread?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> How the...? I haven't even taken the bread out of the oven yet! You used half-baked bread?




Defrosted form the freezer.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey! Isn't it some holiday out there tomorrow? Independence Day?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Uhmm...  *looks at the piles of doughy eggbatter* no.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Hey! Isn't it some holiday out there tomorrow? Independence Day?




 July 4 doesn't start for 12 hours already.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhmm...  *looks at the piles of doughy eggbatter* no.




Great! Now I have to bake another bread...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> July 4 doesn't start for 12 hours already.




Yeah, I said tomorrow... So big bangs of fireworks and the like?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey! Isn't it some holiday out there tomorrow? Independence Day?




Yeah... and I wish this part of California allowed fireworks... which sucks cuz I could drive 15-20 minutes away from where I live and buy Fireworks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I said tomorrow... So big bangs of fireworks and the like?




You could say that. I'll be spending it with the gf and her kids. We'll be seeing Hancock tomorrow then I'll be spending the night at her place for a bbq with her family; they're visiting for the three-day weekend.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You could say that. I'll be spending it with the gf and her kids. We'll be seeing Hancock tomorrow then I'll be spending the night at her place for a bbq with her family; they're visiting for the three-day weekend.




So... No aliens and saving the earth with a computer-virus? Must be boring...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> So... No aliens and saving the earth with a computer-virus? Must be boring...




I did that movie with my family many many moons ago, Will Smith was in that movie too.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> It's awesome because it's not just a notebook, it's also a SUB, man.




Ah, cool! Is this like one of the cool James Bond devices with hidden extra functions? (Pen with explosive arrow, watch with laser welder, car with self-destruction alarm system, and now a notebook that expends itself to a submarine.) Teutonic Overengineering might seem impressive, but nothing beats British Dual-Purpose Tech...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Gotta love the Wonderman!*

Looking back on when i
Was a little nappy headed boy
Then my only worry
Was for christmas what would be my toy
Even though we sometimes
Would not get a thing
We were happy with the
Joy the day would bring

Sneaking out the back door
To hang out with those hoodlum friends of mine
Greeted at the back door
With boy thought I told you not to go outside,
Tryin your best to bring the
Water to your eyes
Thinkin it might stop her
From woopin your behind

I wish those days could come back once more
Why did those days ev-er have to go
I wish those days could come back once more
Why did those days ev-er have to go
Cause I love them so

Brother says hes tellin
bout you playin doctor with that girl
Just dont tell Ill give you
Anything you want in this whole wide world
Mama gives you money for sunday school
You trade yours for candy after church is through

Smokin cigarettes and writing something nasty on the wall (you nasty boy)
Teacher sends you to the principals office down the wall
You grow up and learn that kinda thing aint right
But while you were doinit-it sure felt outta sight

I wish those days could come back once more
Why did those days ev-er have to go
I wish those days could come back once more
Why did those days ev-er have to go


----------



## Wereserpent

I like that foamy stuff with shark meat with a little bit of extra red tree.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> I like that foamy stuff with shark meat with a little bit of extra red tree.


----------



## The_Warlock

Your eyes really shouldn't bug out at anything Galeros says anymore, Rev. 

It's like seeing Cthulhu for the 60 billionith time; if you've survived and aren't appropriately insane by now, there's just no hope for you.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Your eyes really shouldn't bug out at anything Galeros says anymore, Rev.
> 
> It's like seeing Cthulhu for the 60 billionith time; if you've survived and aren't appropriately insane by now, there's just no hope for you.




Man, whoever lives in an area close enough to Cthulhu to see it 60 billion times lives in a HORRIBLE spot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Man, whoever lives in an area close enough to Cthulhu to see it 60 billion times lives in a HORRIBLE spot.




Or has great faith in a higher power and such a calm mind that nothing wigs them out.


----------



## Aeson

I just tried to print out Darkness & Dread. It didn't go well. First I started on my laserjet until it ran out of toner. I then moved on to an inkjet to finish. Then it started feeding pages through 2 at a time and throwing it all out of sync. I shouldn't have tried printing it. I've wasted paper, ink and toner.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks, how are ... you ... err ... 

Uhh ... Aeson? What's with the battle tooth there?


----------



## Aeson

Horatio drew it when he was complaining about his toothache. I decided to yoink it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Horatio drew it when he was complaining about his toothache. I decided to yoink it.



The image that is, not the sore tooth.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> The image that is, not the sore tooth.




I would have pulled the tooth.


Why are you people reporting the god spam?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> The image that is, not the sore tooth.




He told us that the french saying which is used for "tooth ache" translates to "enraged tooth" or "raging tooth".... or something  I forgot..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Why are you people reporting the god spam?





They want brownie points.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:


> Afternoon folks, how are ... you ... err ...
> 
> Uhh ... Aeson? What's with the battle tooth there?




If you were around more, you'd know.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> They want brownie points.




Bah. It's the only way we can get pr0n around here.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> If you were around more, you'd know.




Ouch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Ouch.




It the truth though. I for one sorely miss how chummy he was with us.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> It the truth though. I for one sorely miss how chummy he was with us.




I miss him also.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> The cool thing about 4e.. is that you could now easilly make up "Montezuma's Revenge" attack power... oh and herpies.





The question is why one would want to do that.... Unless you're a RBDM....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> Well if you have to be nitpicking I'll put my kilt on... Spoilsports .




But no Marilyn Monroe impersonations.... PLEASE!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> Moradin help me. I'm planning to create a 4e character just to see what it's like.




Been there, done that with a character generator I found on the WOTC boards.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> There is not Moradin here.  There is only ZUUL.





And Torm.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... and I wish this part of California allowed fireworks... which sucks cuz I could drive 15-20 minutes away from where I live and buy Fireworks.





We allow fireworks here but the non-launching kind. But many people go to South Carolina to by the "good stuff".


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> The question is why one would want to do that.... Unless you're a RBDM....




In one game I had a PC who tried to shack up with a local girl in each town the party visited.  The group used to joke that as a result the sir name "Blake" was the most common last name in the campaign world.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> Been there, done that with a character generator I found on the WOTC boards.....



That could be useful. I didn't get far in the process. It was annoying using the PDF with going back and forth looking stuff up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> In one game I had a PC who tried to shack up with a local girl in each town the party visited.  The group used to joke that as a result the sir name "Blake" was the most common last name in the campaign world.




We just joke whenever anyone in the party gets laid.... Especially when it was a certain priest of Pelor in one game....  But then we rib the heck out of that particular player alot anyways....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> That could be useful. I didn't get far in the process. It was annoying using the PDF with going back and forth looking stuff up.




If it hadn't been for that excel worksheet, I'd know far less of what the heck was going on than I did (which wasn't knowing alot of "what the heck" to start with....)


----------



## megamania

hello Hive.   How goes it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Tired.


----------



## megamania

I'm hungry.



Also curious.   Poking around a bit with the new EN2 stuff.   What is "album"?

Could I post pictures and how many? (like a semi-daily comicstrip?)


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I'm hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Also curious.   Poking around a bit with the new EN2 stuff.   What is "album"?
> 
> Could I post pictures and how many? (like a semi-daily comicstrip?)




I'[m pretty sure that's what its for.  If anything it'll have several megs of filespace.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The EN WIKI is going to go up soon... we need to start working on the official Hive Wiki entry


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> The EN WIKI is going to go up soon... we need to start working on the official Hive Wiki entry




What would we put on it?

Maybe the Hive should create their own homebrewed world.


----------



## Relique du Madde

An artifact of immense power that should be able to kick Vecna in the balls and defile his empty eye socket.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> An artifact of immense power that should be able to kick Vecna in the balls and defile his empty eye socket.




I think the Wiki is gonna need a LITTLE bit more than that.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello to the hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hello from the Hive.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Hello from the Hive.



How's it going, Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Going okay.  Actually kinda tired, but I couldn't sleep, so I've been browsing EnWorld and miscellaneous stuff for a while.  Sadly, the Hive is slow, though it seems like it should be faster around this time.

How about yourself?


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Going okay.  Actually kinda tired, but I couldn't sleep, so I've been browsing EnWorld and miscellaneous stuff for a while.  Sadly, the Hive is slow, though it seems like it should be faster around this time.
> 
> How about yourself?



I'm okay, but I've been better. Hit my head over a week and a half ago and the pain is still pretty bad. I went to see my doctor today and he gave me some new meds that I hope will help. (_fingers crossed_)

I just took them, as I'm supposed to take them before bed. Now, I'm just waiting a bit before hitting the sack.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I'm okay, but I've been better. Hit my head over a week and a half ago and the pain is still pretty bad. I went to see my doctor today and he gave me some new meds that I hope will help. (_fingers crossed_)
> 
> I just took them, as I'm supposed to take them before bed. Now, I'm just waiting a bit before hitting the sack.




Ew, that sucks.  Hope everything works itself out quickly.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Ew, that sucks.  Hope everything works itself out quickly.



Thanks, D.M.

I'm hoping that physio on Monday helps a great deal. The doc thinks I hurt my jaw and have TMJ issues. It's some of the worst pain I've ever felt in my life. 

BTW... I made a post on my blog about how it happened.


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:


> The image that is, not the sore tooth.




I should have done it, I would have been grateful !


----------



## Horacio

Relique du Madde said:


> He told us that the french saying which is used for "tooth ache" translates to "enraged tooth" or "raging tooth".... or something  I forgot..




Raging tooth, they say _avoir une dent enragée_ to say "to have a tootache"

Horacio, French lessons to the Hive


----------



## Dog Moon

I used to work with French speakers.  One was actually working parttime as an Interpreter.

Just saying.  Neither were French.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, Horacio, did you see my post about what I was looking for when asking about your computer-based drawing programs?


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:


> I used to work with French speakers.  One was actually working parttime as an Interpreter.
> 
> Just saying.  Neither were French.




Nor am I 



Dog Moon said:


> Hey, Horacio, did you see my post about what I was looking for when asking about your computer-based drawing programs?




Yes, I saw it !

If this weekend I have time, I will try to make you a nice "wanted" poster


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Rev.

s


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Morning Rev.



Heya Gal, sleep well?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> Good Morning hive.



Good afternoon, Rev! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> Good afternoon, Rev!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




'sup Tirian?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Heya Gal, sleep well?




Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Yes.




Thats good. I trust you slept long.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Reveille said:


> 'sup Tirian?



Nothing really... 

By the way, I'm wondering, if you ever got your mileage out of this map - because you "vanished" around the start of May for quite a while.

(hmm... perhaps I need to flex my map muscles again...)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lord Tirian said:


> By the way, I'm wondering, if you ever got your mileage out of this map - because you "vanished" around the start of May for quite a while.




My video card putzed out on me and I went computerless until I could buy a new one and have it installed. Unfortunately the game I had planned on using that map for the notes I was working on were active when the problem occurred. I lost all my campaign notes. 

Eventually I'm going to re-recruit for my Gargoyles: Defenders of the Night game and when it does go active the map will be put to use. Many thanks for your work on the map though, it is quite beautiful.


----------



## Relique du Madde

AAAhhh!!!  I'm on fire!!   *explodes*


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> AAAhhh!!!  I'm on fire!!   *explodes*



So... less hiving, more quenching? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

*puts away the matches and sneaks out whistling...*


----------



## megamania

I'mmmmmmm baaaack!



Happy holidaze to any that are viewing.   I just got out of work and am enjoying a few dogs and beer.


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:


> Raging tooth, they say _avoir une dent enragée_ to say "to have a tootache"
> 
> Horacio, French lessons to the Hive





oui mercy bou......    fogot how to spell thankyou in french.  Its been literally about 20 years since I wrote or spoke it.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> An artifact of immense power that should be able to kick Vecna in the balls and defile his empty eye socket.





too much beer already.  I read this as trade one ball for another on Vecna.


----------



## Relique du Madde

So how is the 4th treating everyone so far?  Has any Alien mother ships crashed landed yet?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> So how is the 4th treating everyone so far?  Has any Alien mother ships crashed landed yet?



Huh? Something special happening today? 

I kid, I kid!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> So how is the 4th treating everyone so far?  Has any Alien mother ships crashed landed yet?




Don't see any here... Then again, what would they want from a country where they'd freeze to death anyway...


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> So how is the 4th treating everyone so far?  Has any Alien mother ships crashed landed yet?




July 4th or 4th ed?


July 4th hasn't really set in yet as I have worked most of it.  4e..... no attacking 4e is allowed..


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Don't see any here... Then again, what would they want from a country where they'd freeze to death anyway...




Skrulls and you don't know which one they are as they are shape changers.....   I wonder about mister JW Bush.... a skrull...?   He has the ears......


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> 4e..... no attacking 4e is allowed..




Today was my first real experiment with 4e. Did two first level characters. Easier than 3e? Perhaps. Faster than 3e? Not at 1st level at least. I used to pull up 1st level characters in 10 minutes anyway. So it's about same...

So as of now, I'm still being ambivalent. We'll see after sunday when the first gaming session is done...


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Skrulls and you don't know which one they are as they are shape changers.....   I wonder about mister JW Bush.... a skrull...?   He has the ears......




We'd recognice them here in a few minutes. They're the ones who can't stand sauna ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right hive I'm off to see Hancock with Mandy and her kids. Will be back late tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:


> Yes, I saw it !
> 
> If this weekend I have time, I will try to make you a nice "wanted" poster




Awesome!  You rock!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> AAAhhh!!!  I'm on fire!!   *explodes*




Stop playing with fireworks then!

Aaaaaaand, Happy 4th of July.

Can you believe I slept through half of it?  I think one of the hardest things in the world is to correct a poor sleeping schedule.  Or at least it is for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> July 4th or 4th ed?
> 
> 
> July 4th hasn't really set in yet as I have worked most of it.  4e..... no attacking 4e is allowed..




For me all the 4th meant so far is Watching John Adams and playing AoE III using the British with the French as my Ally while playing against the Sioux and Iroquois.  Then, again I'm that messed up. 



Blackrat said:


> Don't see any here... Then again, what would they want from a country where they'd freeze to death anyway...




You sure that Frosty the Snowman isn't one?  



Lord Tirian said:


> Huh? Something special happening today?
> 
> I kid, I kid!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I always wondered what the Brits thought of the 4th.  I personally find the wording of the Declaration of Independence Ironic when placed into a contemporary context.  Fortunately, that delves into the realm of the dreaded P word so I can't further elaborate.



Blackrat said:


> We'd recognice them here in a few minutes. They're the ones who can't stand sauna ....




You Finns and your Saunas make me giggle.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You Finns and your Saunas make me giggle.




If you ever find yourself out here, I'll promise to heat a sauna up for you. I'll even make you one of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Finnish_Vasta_(Vihta).jpg. Then you know there's nothing giggly about sauna. It's serious business


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure that Frosty the Snowman isn't one?




Nah. He's actually one of our mythical Protectors of Northern Realms .


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> If you ever find yourself out here, I'll promise to heat a sauna up for you. I'll even make you one of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Finnish_Vasta_(Vihta).jpg. Then you know there's nothing giggly about sauna. It's serious business




You're going to make him a whip?  Wow, so kind of you.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> You're going to make him a whip?  Wow, so kind of you.




To be honest. It actually is .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> If you ever find yourself out here, I'll promise to heat a sauna up for you. I'll even make you one of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Finnish_Vasta_(Vihta).jpg. Then you know there's nothing giggly about sauna. It's serious business




What's that for?    It looks like something you stick on your wall for X mas.


Oh god!  I must scour my eyes...  it's the John Adams and Abagail Adams I've returned from Europe" five second let's do it with our clothes on shame filled sex scene ...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What's that for?    It looks like something you stick on your wall for X mas




You beat yourself with one . Seriously


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's that for?    It looks like something you stick on your wall for X mas




Didn't you read the page:

_It is used as a whip in traditional Sauna-bathing for massage and stimulation of the skin._


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> You beat yourself with one . Seriously




Yourself?  Oh, I was picturing like 8 people inside a sauna.  One of them presses a button and sometime during a random 1-3 minute period of time, the bell rings and they run around smacking each other with the whips.  Whoever has the fewest lashes upon their body at the end of the time period wins!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You beat yourself with one . Seriously




Seriously...  Man it must suck to be a male fin if you need to beat yourself with bushy twigs to get stimulation.




			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Didn't you read the page:
> 
> It is used as a whip in traditional Sauna-bathing for massage and stimulation of the skin.




I forgot to scroll down


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Yourself?  Oh, I was picturing like 8 people inside a sauna.  One of them presses a button and sometime during a random 1-3 minute period of time, the bell rings and they run around smacking each other with the whips.  Whoever has the fewest lashes upon their body at the end of the time period wins!




That's one big sauna to fit eight people in it .

But with really close friends it is possible that you beat eachother with "vihtas" instead of just beating yourself...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Seriously...  Man it must suck to be a male fin if you need to beat yourself with bushy twigs to get simulation.




It's actually quite soothing on skin. Stimulates blood-flow in the upper skin-layers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Look at the pr0n in the General OGL forum*




Blackrat said:


> It's actually quite soothing on skin. Stimulates blood-flow in the upper skin-layers.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *Look at the pr0n in the General OGL forum*




Talking about that in the same sentence with sauna is actually an insult . You should be ashamed . The other kind of stimulation comes after sauna. Never in there.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wooh!  Pr0n!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sorry.  I don't know proper etiquette when dealing with saunas.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry.  I don't know proper etiquette when dealing with saunas.




It's okay. I know you don't. Which is why I'm educating you .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> It's okay. I know you don't. Which is why I'm educating you .




"And Knowing is half the battle."

-G.I. JOE!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> "And Knowing is half the battle."




Doing is the other half.  Sauna time!


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Doing is the other half.  Sauna time!




It's one in the night! If I was at summer-cottage it would be perfectly fine sauna-time, but in an apartment-building, not so


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> It's one in the night! If I was at summer-cottage it would be perfectly fine sauna-time, but in an apartment-building, not so




Nonsense!  It's 5pm right not and if someone complains, tell them that!

If you tell them it's 5pm, you wouldn't be lying because somewhere in the world, like Minneapolis, it IS 5pm.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Nonsense!  It's 5pm right not and if someone complains, tell them that!
> 
> If you tell them it's 5pm, you wouldn't be lying because somewhere in the world, like Minneapolis, it IS 5pm.




Actually. If someone complains, one invites him to the sauna also . That way the one complaining usually calms down and brings some beer with him...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Actually. If someone complains, one invites him to the sauna also . That way the one complaining usually calms down and brings some beer with him...




Dude, if that always happened, I would totally be pimpin it in the sauna ALL the freakin time.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Dude, if that always happened, I would totally be pimpin it in the sauna ALL the freakin time.




Well beer and sauna go traditionally together . Unfortunately my fellow finns don't know anything about good beers. Instead they drink "moose-piss" that the industry tries to call "beer".


----------



## megamania

Back again.   I took a short break to swim at the river and make dinner.  Dinner is unique.   Little food in the house so....


on the grill.....

2 hamburgers
8 hot dogs
6 keilbasa with cheese
1 sliced up potato
and.... a small froozewn pizza.

Inside I made homemade potato chips.


Not bad since that is nearly the last of the food in the house.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Well beer and sauna go traditionally together . Unfortunately my fellow finns don't know anything about good beers. Instead they drink "moose-piss" that the industry tries to call "beer".




My experience with saunas and beer wasn't good.   I hadn't eaten anything in nearly 24 hours.   Had a few beers (maybe 3) and sat in the sauna for twenty minutes.   Beer went directly to my head.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Inside I made homemade potato chips.




I've always wanted to try this but never gotten around to actually doing it. You slice potato and boil it in oil twice, right?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> My experience with saunas and beer wasn't good.   I hadn't eaten anything in nearly 24 hours.   Had a few beers (maybe 3) and sat in the sauna for twenty minutes.   Beer went directly to my head.




Heh. Yeah, the heat has nice effect with alcohol . You should always have couple grilled sausages with sauna also .


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> My experience with saunas and beer wasn't good.   I hadn't eaten anything in nearly 24 hours.   Had a few beers (maybe 3) and sat in the sauna for twenty minutes.   Beer went directly to my head.




I think this is mainly cause of the not eating thing more than anything else.  I've noticed that I get drunker with two things: If I haven't eaten much recently and if I'm really tired.  Combined, and it takes me practically nothing before I get drunk.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, Hivemind, Hive, and Hiveocracy are 3 of the top 70 most searched tags.  Woohoo!

Apparently World of Kulan, whatever that is, is like the top one or something.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, Hivemind, Hive, and Hiveocracy are 3 of the top 70 most searched tags.  Woohoo!
> 
> Apparently World of Kulan, whatever that is, is like the top one or something.




You know. "Turkey sammich" is among those 70 also .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, Hivemind, Hive, and Hiveocracy are 3 of the top 70 most searched tags.  Woohoo!
> 
> Apparently World of Kulan, whatever that is, is like the top one or something.




Would it be a bad omen if hiveocalypse was also one of the top 70?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> You know. "Turkey sammich" is among those 70 also .




Oh man, you're right, it is.

Who's searching for Turkey sammich?  You guys know it won't actually lead you to REAL food, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Same with Stick hive and Codex Hiveous


----------



## Blackrat

Damn it. It's a shame to confess but Dolly Parton is awesome! I've been listening her for the past hour or so...


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I've always wanted to try this but never gotten around to actually doing it. You slice potato and boil it in oil twice, right?




I just boiled once with salt and bit of garlic and pepper on it.   I need to experiment on thickness of the cut.  Some became hard and others were that perfect crispy but soft state.

A success for the being the first attempt.


----------



## Dog Moon

I had to click it.  I just had to.  I had to see what threads the tag brought up.


This is the only thread with the tag 'turkey sammich'.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Oh man, you're right, it is.
> 
> Who's searching for Turkey sammich?  You guys know it won't actually lead you to REAL food, right?





uuuummmmm..... turkey with lettuce, tomato, bacon ranch dressing on a lightly toasted hoagie roll.......   I just ate a heavy meal and that is making me hungry!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Damn it. It's a shame to confess but Dolly Parton is awesome! I've been listening her for the past hour or so...




I am ALMOST curious at what Jessica Simpson will do as a country singer since her pop career fizzled out......

Doubt her sales will be very good in Texas


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> I am ALMOST curious at what Jessica Simpson will do as a country singer since her pop career fizzled out......
> 
> Doubt her sales will be very good in Texas




Wait what now!? Jessica Simpson as country singer! I just hope the god that she never defiles _Jolene_.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Wait what now!? Jessica Simpson as country singer! I just hope the god that she never defiles _Jolene_.




Hrm, that song sounds vaguely familiar to me, but I just can't quite place it.  Hrm....

Okay, watched it on Youtube.  My mother used to listen to this song a lot.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, that song sounds vaguely familiar to me, but I just can't quite place it.  Hrm....




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEbh0SWandU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

WTF! I just copy/pasted the url and it embedded the video on that post. I meant to only post a link.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> WTF! I just copy/pasted the url and it embedded the video on that post. I meant to only post a link.




Yeah, they changed that.    Dontcha love EnWorld 2?

Ironically, that's the exact video I had watched on Youtube.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, they changed that.    Dontcha love EnWorld 2?
> 
> Ironically, that's the exact video I had watched on Youtube.




I spent some time to find the best one of all the Jolene videos out there. Good you hit on it on the first try . Some of the others had quite horrible sound quality.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey! Over 3000 posts! I've hit 3rd level! I need to decide on what class I should take.

Well the clock is almost 02:30 in the night. Better go to sleep and level up in the morning.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> WTF! I just copy/pasted the url and it embedded the video on that post. I meant to only post a link.



If you don't like the software to parse that into an embedded element, use these helpful guys:

[noparse]Whatever you want to put in here...[/noparse]

Do that:
[url][noparse]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEbh0SWandU&feature=related[/noparse][/url]

To get:
[PLAIN]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEbh0SWandU&feature=related[/PLAIN]

That's also helpful to demonstrate the use [sblock][/sblock]-tags!

Love these guys!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Holy crud. I go away for a while and come back an everything is different!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been practicing necromancy and subversion.  If you click on the "hivemind" or "hive" tag you will see what I mean.  Unfortunately, you can't place tags on locked threads.


----------



## Relique Hunter

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been practicing necromancy and subversion.  If you click on the "hivemind" or "hive" tag you will see what I mean.  Unfortunately, you can't place tags on locked threads.




I've been messing around with the tags. Very nice feature; makes it easier to search.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Hey! Over 3000 posts! I've hit 3rd level! I need to decide on what class I should take.
> 
> Well the clock is almost 02:30 in the night. Better go to sleep and level up in the morning.




Dude, I hate to break it to ya, but with the edition switch, you already hit level 3 and in fact hit level 4 with only 750 more posts [or rather 747 more posts right now].


----------



## Relique du Madde

> Blackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Over 3000 posts! I've hit 3rd level! I need to decide on what class I should take.
> 
> Well the clock is almost 02:30 in the night. Better go to sleep and level up in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I hate to break it to ya, but with the edition switch, you already hit level 3 and in fact hit level 4 with only 750 more posts [or rather 747 more posts right now].
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't like the new xp tables since they are not as "round" or as "even" as the previous ones. They remind me of the 2nd edition rogue xp table.




Relique Hunter said:


> Holy crud. I go away for a while and come back an everything is different!



The more things change the more they stay the same.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Relique! Want to help me more on naming things? Your help with dragonborn was invaluable!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sure.  I'll be up for a few more minutes so what do you need?


----------



## Blackrat

I actually need a name for the setting itself, but I'm draving blanks right now. If you've taken a look at the stuff I wrote, maybe you could come up with something...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sometimes the real gems are hidden in plain view within a sea of glass.  So let me bring some to light:

"A hundred years. That's how long it has been since the fall of the Arandon." 
".... the downfall of Arandon."
"...the world and found lingering spirits of the Ancient amidst the ruins, and gave them the power of creation, in hopes of rebuilding what was lost."
"....their memories of times before the destruction was faulted, infected with the betrayal and so they weren't ever able to rebuild the glory of their former selves."


Since Arandon plays a part in some of the initial entries, I think it should be included in the name of the setting, althought thematically you could highlight other aspects of the setting or a unifying concept. Considering those qoutes I snagged here are some of my ideas:

Amidst the Ruins of Arandon  
Arandon: After the Fall. <--- Unfortunately this name is a literary reference... 
The Fall of Aradon
Arandon: Memory of the Ancients.
Arandon: Spirit of the Ancients
Arandon  <--- Sometimes the simplist names are the most effective.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Any ways... it's time for me to return to my crypt, for the sun within the hour (or hour and a half).

Hope I was helpful.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Any ways... it's time for me to return to my crypt, for the sun within the hour (or hour and a half).
> 
> Hope I was helpful.




Ah. Thanks. I should have propably said in the first place that I'm actively avoiding using the name Arandon in the setting name, cause it was important part of the old setting. Now it's almost forgotten name in the setting itself. But you have still given me some ideas to work on...


----------



## Relique Hunter

Good morning hive! It certainly is a beautiful day here in bright sunny California!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Wait what now!? Jessica Simpson as country singer! I just hope the god that she never defiles _Jolene_.





That's what I read a few months ago.   Local radio station also mentioned it.   Said it may work seeing at how the Idol star is doing so well in country.  Well.... she did look good in her dazzy dukes


----------



## megamania

Fireworks were okay last night.   Drive home was craaaaaa-Zy!  Burning rubbish between site searches and replys.   I was hoping Rev would be in with a critique of hancock.   Poor reviews but sometimes those are the best movies.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Damn it. It's a shame to confess but Dolly Parton is awesome! I've been listening her for the past hour or so...




You shouldn't be ashamed of that.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You shouldn't be ashamed of that.




Well not nearly as much as liking _Boney M_ for sure . I happen to like 'em too .


----------



## Dog Moon

Apparently, the White Stripes have sung Jolene on at least several occasions.  You can find that also on Youtube.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ah. Thanks. I should have propably said in the first place that I'm actively avoiding using the name Arandon in the setting name, cause it was important part of the old setting. Now it's almost forgotten name in the setting itself. But you have still given me some ideas to work on...




No prob.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What is with all the "Hello Everyone.  How is you." posts?  I'm afraid to respond on those just in case _it's a trap(tm)_ that unleashes multiple spam posts. 





Relique Hunter said:


> Good morning hive! It certainly is a beautiful day here in bright sunny California!




That is as long as you don't live downwind from the fires cause I hear that all the ash and soot that's in the air in some of the valleys is pretty bad.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What is with all the "Hello Everyone.  How is you." posts?  I'm afraid to respond on those just in case _it's a trap(tm)_ that unleashes multiple spam posts.




Trap?  That never occurred to me...

I don't know what's up with them though.  Sort of weird, I was thinking, though I think I've only seen two so far.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Trap?  That never occurred to me...
> 
> I don't know what's up with them though.  Sort of weird, I was thinking, though I think I've only seen two so far.




I've seen three of them (two were deleted).


----------



## Mycanid

Are you sure it ISN'T a trap?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mycanid said:


> Are you sure it ISN'T a trap?




I keep asking Admiral Ackbar what he thinks and he keeps yelling, "It's a Trap!"  It's kind of getting annoying since he said the samething when I asked him about his thoughts on dating, sex, marriage, the prospects of life existing on Mars, and 4e.

I'm personally starting to think he's mental or something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm personally starting to think he's mental or something.




Says the person asking a fictional character for advice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive. Its a hap-hap-happy day!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Heya hive. Its a hap-hap-happy day!




I've seen and you haven't answered my question... Can I have your pr0n  lol.

Anyways, are we invited to the wedding?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I've seen and you haven't answered my question... Can I have your pr0n  lol.
> 
> Anyways, are we invited to the wedding?




A date hasn't been set yet. As soon as one is chosen I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Anyways, are we invited to the wedding?




That would be cool and weird.  
Rev: "These are my good friends Dog Moon, Relique, and Myconid."
Mandy: "What are their REAL names?"
Rev: "They have real names?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> That would be cool and weird.
> Rev: "These are my good friends Dog Moon, Relique, and Myconid."
> Mandy: "What are their REAL names?"
> Rev: "They have real names?"




I'm not that dense. I know the names used here are just handles.

When there is a date set and my friends here might have the time to come fly out to my wedding I would be more than honored to have them around on my most blissful day. For those of you that do want invites, please feel free to let me know after the date has been set that is.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I'm not that dense. I know the names used here are just handles.




I know.  Just making a funny.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'm not that dense. I know the names used here are just handles.



Except for those who use their actual name for their handle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Except for those who use their actual name for their handle.




I think that anyone with just a tiny bit of paranoia and a shred of common sense wouldn't do that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's a good thing Micheal Morris or Eric Noah never posts in the hive then 


oh yeah.... btw...


It's a trap!



lol... That stupid scene has been playing in my mind ever since this morning lol.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's a good thing Micheal Morris or Eric Noah never posts in the hive then
> 
> 
> oh yeah.... btw...
> 
> 
> It's a trap!
> 
> 
> 
> lol... That stupid scene has been playing in my mind ever since this morning lol.




Haha.  Stop that!  You're infecting other threads with that now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:


>




I feel like this smiley is saying 'I want to eat you.'


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I feel like this smiley is saying 'I want to eat you.'




To me it looks like the expression on the face of an ultra geek how just scored with one of the top 10 sexiest men/women live.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> To me it looks like the expression on the face of an ultra geek how just scored with one of the top 10 sexiest men/women live.




I don't know why, but this reminds me of when my roommate asked me, "I know you're straight, but if there's one guy in the entire world who you would become gay for, who would it be?"

I did not have an answer for him.

I cannot remember his answer for that question.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know why, but this reminds me of when my roommate asked me, "I know you're straight, but if there's one guy in the entire world who you would become gay for, who would it be?"
> 
> I did not have an answer for him.
> 
> I cannot remember his answer for that question.




This is a good thing.


----------



## Aeson

Ok here I get to pick on Rev. I'll let the engagement thread be.

So are Mandy and the kids moving in with you and your mom? If not the only difference is you'll get laid?


You know I love ya.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know why, but this reminds me of when my roommate asked me, "I know you're straight, but if there's one guy in the entire world who you would become gay for, who would it be?"
> 
> I did not have an answer for him.
> 
> I cannot remember his answer for that question.




My response is usually, "You first and do I think he's a chick at the time, or can it be a hermie that has no noticeable male parts and totally would be a chick except for that y chromosome?"


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I'm not that dense. I know the names used here are just handles.
> 
> When there is a date set and my friends here might have the time to come fly out to my wedding I would be more than honored to have them around on my most blissful day. For those of you that do want invites, please feel free to let me know after the date has been set that is.




I didn't see before posting in the other thread. I would love an invite. I just hope I can make it.


----------



## Dog Moon

The tag Dog Moon was also here doesn't make as much sense after Knightfall apparently removed the tag saying that Knightfall was here.

Although apparently someone added 'hunting season is now'.  Wonder who added that and what it means.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> My response is usually, "You first and do I think he's a chick at the time, or can it be a hermie that has no noticeable male parts and totally would be a chick except for that y chromosome?"




So who would you go gay for?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Although apparently someone added 'hunting season is now'.  Wonder who added that and what it means.




I think that might have been Relique Hunter.  He mentioned playing with features.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> The tag Dog Moon was also here doesn't make as much sense after Knightfall apparently removed the tag saying that Knightfall was here.
> 
> Although apparently someone added 'hunting season is now'.  Wonder who added that and what it means.




Someone is hunting hive rabbits.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Ok here I get to pick on Rev. I'll let the engagement thread be.
> 
> So are Mandy and the kids moving in with you and your mom? If not the only difference is you'll get laid?
> 
> 
> You know I love ya.




Maybe you didn't get the memo; my dad passed away. 

Even if you were being serious, my mother is in no shape to allow three life forms into this house. It has enough problems w/o the money pit that is the pool. 

Mandy & I are going to have a discussion about the living arrangements and most likely I'll be moving into her house. 

Also, odds are we won't be staying in this house if my mom can't find a boyfriend to help take care of the house (of course that won't be for a while yet though).

On top of that my sisters' bf is talking about moving out of state to be closer to his family. If that happens odds are my sister goes with him along with my nephew. 

Mandy doesn't have any family living in AZ, so I doubt shed have a problem with relocating. Should my sister follow her bf, this house gets sold, my mom follows. If this happens, I could see Mandy wanting to move so that I could be close to the remainding family I have left and so that they could be close to me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> So who would you go gay for?




::Thinks:: Does thing from Adams family count?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Maybe you didn't get the memo; my dad passed away.
> 
> Even if you were being serious, my mother is in no shape to allow three life forms into this house. It has enough problems w/o the money pit that is the pool.
> 
> Mandy & I are going to have a discussion about the living arrangements and most likely I'll be moving into her house.
> 
> Also, odds are we won't be staying in this house if my mom can't find a boyfriend to help take care of the house (of course that won't be for a while yet though).
> 
> On top of that my sisters' bf is talking about moving out of state to be closer to his family. If that happens odds are my sister goes with him along with my nephew.
> 
> Mandy doesn't have any family living in AZ, so I doubt shed have a problem with relocating. Should my sister follow her bf, this house gets sold, my mom follows. If this happens, I could see Mandy wanting to move so that I could be close to the remainding family I have left and so that they could be close to me.






I really wasn't serious. I did believe you would move into your own place. Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I really wasn't serious. I did believe you would move into your own place. Didn't mean to offend.




Its okay. I'm sorry if I came off preachy. 

The record did need to be set straight on that matter though. It would've come up sooner or later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Thinks:: Does thing from Adams family count?




Gross.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Thinks:: Does thing from Adams family count?




Don't you have a right and left thing? Do you need another?


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Its okay. I'm sorry if I came off preachy.
> 
> The record did need to be set straight on that matter though. It would've come up sooner or later.




Not preachy but upset. Which was not what I wanted. Maybe I'm a little drunk still and stuck my foot in my mouth again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Don't you have a right and left thing? Do you need another?




I don't know about you, but I only have one thing.  

The Hive goes downhill without the wimmins to look after us rowdy men, doesn't it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Not preachy but upset. Which was not what I wanted. Maybe I'm a little drunk still and stuck my foot in my mouth again.




Hey, if you're that flexible, I'm sure some guys would go gay for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Gross.






Aeson said:


> Don't you have a right and left thing? Do you need another?




I figure that Thing wouldn't be so much different then a gal with gnarly hands and that the only thing I have to worry about when being with him is an unwanted protology exam and his sticking his fingers in my mouth afterward.  That of course could be solved by threating to use a butcher knife on him.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I don't know about you, but I only have one thing.
> 
> The Hive goes downhill without the wimmins to look after us rowdy men, doesn't it?



You know what I mean.

Come on Goldmoon and some times Aurora would be just as rowdy. Darth was the mama bear.


Dog Moon said:


> Hey, if you're that flexible, I'm sure some guys would go gay for you.



Relique has two things. I think he'd be the popular one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, Aeson, with your posts and the quotes, there's a smiley on EVERY line.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I don't know why, but the whole idea and usage of blogs totally confuses me.  I don't get what the point of them is and why we should use them instead of just using threads.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I don't know why, but the whole idea and usage of blogs totally confuses me.  I don't get what the point of them is and why we should use them instead of just using threads.




Because it's the cool hip thing to do and it stops people from making hundreds of posts in off topic which go nowhere.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Wow, Aeson, with your posts and the quotes, there's a smiley on EVERY line.



They're so much fun.


Dog Moon said:


> Man, I don't know why, but the whole idea and usage of blogs totally confuses me.  I don't get what the point of them is and why we should use them instead of just using threads.



I don't get it either but I won't begrudge the ones that wish to use it. I think the social groups are the same. We have a hive and and a group.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> They're so much fun.
> 
> I don't get it either but I won't begrudge the ones that wish to use it. I think the social groups are the same. We have a hive and and a group.




See, I don't get the social group for the Hive either.  Maybe for other groups, but why the Hive?  We already have our social group location and it's within these threads.  Why add another place for us to talk?

And I'm not knocking the blogs or anything, or begrudging them, I'm simply trying to understand.


----------



## Dog Moon

Completely separate from everything else, but a song I just heard has the following lyrics:
You people out there give us something more than just record sales
You give us something to hate
And we hate you, you brainless mutants

Hate [16x]

You hunched and blinded mutants
Living in chat rooms
You masturbate on the sheets
Your mothers clean for you

You have lined my pockets
Overflowed with gold
You're living with your parents
And you're 35 years old

You're a bunch of banks
That I'd like to rob
You're my online cash transaction
You're my future stocks

Transfer you like money
To a Swiss account
Spend you on an impulse buy
And zero you all out

Hate [16x]

You sad and putrid losers
Complaining on the couch
Think you're f**king better than us?'
You can't leave your house

Deluded little maggots
Fold your arms and frown
Go to work and make me money
Before I put you down

You're a bunch of banks
That I'd like to rob
You're my online cash transaction
You're my future stocks

Transfer you like money
To a Swiss account
Spend you on an impulse buy
And zero you all out

Hate [16x]

I would like to get some sleep
But you keep buying all our things
My overhead is way too deep
For us to not make all these things

It's way too cynical, you see?
Hating what's supporting me
I am not you, I thank the gods
And if I were, I'd die like dogs

Die [30x]
DIE!

You're a bunch of banks
That I'd like to rob
You're my online cash transaction
You're my future stocks

Transfer you like money
To a swiss account
Spend you an on impulse buy
And zero you all out

You're a credit card
That I will defile
Every time I max you out
I get a thousand miles

You're a brand new car
That I do not need
Wrap you round a telephone pole
Shrug it off and leave

Just follow me... Down the elevator...
Through the gates... down the stairs...
Just keep on walking... through the hallway...

Now open the door...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> See, I don't get the social group for the Hive either.  Maybe for other groups, but why the Hive?  We already have our social group location and it's within these threads.  Why add another place for us to talk?
> 
> And I'm not knocking the blogs or anything, or begrudging them, I'm simply trying to understand.




I think the group will fall away. It was something new to play with. Once the newness wears off it will go away.

I think the blogs are a place for someone to share thoughts on a regular basis without starting a thread about it. The campaign building stuff would work well in a blog.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Joy.... they are now trying to say that Jalenos, celantro, and cerano chilis might be responsible for that salmonella poisoning outbreak... which means alot of the paranoyed types will stop eating at Mexican restaurants for a few weeks.

On a funny side note, Pringles do not contain a large enough percentage of potatoes to be subject to a new potato tax.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I don't know why, but the whole idea and usage of blogs totally confuses me.  I don't get what the point of them is and why we should use them instead of just using threads.



The comments don't mess up the blogroll. It's nice for a storyhour - you keep every comment to the corresponding entry.

Also, you're never off-topic in your own blog!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Dog Moon

Does anyone see another person's Profile and see the words 'username' has not made any friends yet and be like 'awwww, poor guy'?

I'm sure they probably just don't care enough or see any point, yet I still can't help but be like, 'awwww, poor guy'.

Like poor Mega.  He has no friends.  But I sent him a request, so it's up to him to see if he wants to be my friend!  Wooh!

And Horacio!

And Darth.

And The Warlock.

And poor Darkness, our friendly Moderator.  He probably doesn't make many friends since most people are attempting to Magic Missile him.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I'm bored, can't sleep, and apparently all alone in the Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, anybody want to mess with somebody?  We could go to someone's Profile and start having a conversation there.  So if that person ever checks their own profile, they'll see like 3 pages of 2 random people talking about nothing and he'll be like 'Who are these two clowns?'

Would be funny.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Man, I don't know why, but the whole idea and usage of blogs totally confuses me.  I don't get what the point of them is and why we should use them instead of just using threads.




I am just doing it because it's cool and required in the 21 century...

Okay, actually I am doing it because there is a lot of stuff I work out in my free time, that I'll never get to use. It feels like wasted brain power if nobody except me sees this stuff. 

So, maybe I can impress some internet surfers with my vast intellect (brain almost the size of a planet) and great game design ideas. 
It's also a matter of feeling "important" - others read what I write, so they care for my thoughts and me. Of course, the disadvantage that if no one seems to comment on the blog, I don't know if anyone cares and actually feel like it's worthless... So, get of your lazy ass and comment on it! Feel free to say "I love it and will use it my games" or "I think you're right and smart" even if you actually find it worthless drek. At least you're doing a good deed!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> I'm not that dense. I know the names used here are just handles.
> 
> When there is a date set and my friends here might have the time to come fly out to my wedding I would be more than honored to have them around on my most blissful day. For those of you that do want invites, please feel free to let me know after the date has been set that is.



What about those of us that DON'T have to fly in?

P.S. . . . I'm John.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Well not nearly as much as liking _Boney M_ for sure . I happen to like 'em too .



HEY!  Boney M is still pure Awesome.  Shut your pie hole.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Dog Moon said:


> DLike poor Mega.  He has no friends.  But I sent him a request, so it's up to him to see if he wants to be my friend!  Wooh!
> 
> And Horacio!
> 
> And Darth.
> 
> And The Warlock.
> 
> And poor Darkness, our friendly Moderator.  He probably doesn't make many friends since most people are attempting to Magic Missile him.



Peh, who needs friends... if he has _the hive_!?. 


hafrogman said:


> HEY!  Boney M is still pure Awesome.  Shut your pie hole.



 Let's not go there.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> What about those of us that DON'T have to fly in?
> 
> P.S. . . . I'm John.




Nice to meet you officially sir. And more power to you for not having to fly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ack. I can't stop reading this old hive.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> HEY!  Boney M is still pure Awesome.




That's what I meant . But my gf is going crazy everytime I start singing along to _Rivers of Babylon_.

On another topic. I ran 4e today. It was okay. I'm still undecided on which I like better. One of my players was definetly liking 4e better, and one didn't like it at all. The others were positively getting the hang of it.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique! Asking your opinion (and others too if you want to chime in) since you gave me the ideas. For the setting name I thought about:

-Shadows of the Past
-Ruins of the Past

What do you think, and which do you think sounds better?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat, how about Tears of the Ancients?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Blackrat, how about Tears of the Ancients?




There is actually nice insight in that name. The Ancients as they are called are actually the gods of this day, but there are some ruins of their time around. They tried to rebuild their own glory but failed horribly, and as such, these chaotic times would actually bring them to tears... I have to think about that, and might adjust it a bit, but good idea...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> There is actually nice insight in that name. The Ancients as they are called are actually the gods of this day, but there are some ruins of their time around. They tried to rebuild their own glory but failed horribly, and as such, these chaotic times would actually bring them to tears... I have to think about that, and might adjust it a bit, but good idea...




Shadows of the Past sounds better but if Tears of the Ancients was in the running I'd place my vote on that..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Shadows of the Past sounds better but if Tears of the Ancients was in the running I'd place my vote on that..




Shadows of the Past is on the same bill as Eberron's Shadows of the Las War.

Still, I like the Shadows and Tears idea.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Ack. I can't stop reading this old hive.




Wow, Mega and Aurora posted a LOT more than they do now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Shadows of the Past sounds better but if Tears of the Ancients was in the running I'd place my vote on that..




For a General Campaign Setting, Tears of the Ancients sounds better, for an Adventure Path that the characters are going to go on, Shadows of the Past sounds better because it's more foreboding.  It already gives you a hint that there's going to be trouble and you better watch out.  Tears of the Ancients doesn't do that, IMO.


----------



## Dog Moon

Speaking of knowing peoples' names, I know where Rev lives [city, state, NOT exact address  ], but I'm sure I was told this, but I can't for the life of me remember his name.  

Although if it makes you feel better, sometimes I forget my own name too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Speaking of knowing peoples' names, I know where Rev lives [city, state, NOT exact address  ],




Anybody the looks at my location knows that too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Anybody the looks at my location knows that too.




I meant without having to look there.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Wow, Mega and Aurora posted a LOT more than they do now.




Folks come and go. Some I wish would stay around or come back. It's something we'll have to get used to. Both Mega and Aurora are busy these days. I mean Aurora has a part time job now and all. Also she got annoyed with the slow down. Maybe we haven't talked about anything that interests her. Mega has one crisis after another to deal with. We're lucky he comes by at all.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Speaking of knowing peoples' names, I know where Rev lives [city, state, NOT exact address  ], but I'm sure I was told this, but I can't for the life of me remember his name.
> 
> Although if it makes you feel better, sometimes I forget my own name too.




Show me yours and I'll show you mine.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Show me yours and I'll show you mine.




Joshua or Josh, if you prefer.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Joshua or Josh, if you prefer.




Nice to meet you Josh. I'm Richard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Nice to meet you Josh. I'm Richard.




For those that don't remember, I'm Charles.

Now that we're on a first name basis, we all oughta go out for brunch sometime.


----------



## Aeson

I'm in the process of cleaning. My birthday party/game is going to be bigger than I expected next Saturday. I have more people coming than I planned.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I'm in the process of cleaning. My birthday party/game is going to be bigger than I expected next Saturday. I have more people coming than I planned.




Sounds fun. Happy Pre B-Day.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> For those that don't remember, I'm Charles.
> 
> Now that we're on a first name basis, we all oughta go out for brunch sometime.




I've been around long enough. I know your name. 

One of these days I'm gonna come out to AZ to see you and Hafrogman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I've been around long enough. I know your name.
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna come out to AZ to see you and Hafrogman.




Make it late October. You'll avoid the heat.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Sounds fun. Happy Pre B-Day.




Thanks. 

I really need to get this place cleaned up. I'm combining both my groups and there is a mom/son team in both. I'm going to have a total of 3 moms here to game so this place needs some dusting. lol The 3rd mom's daughter is too young to play.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Make it late October. You'll avoid the heat.




I have no idea when it will be but I know it will be late in the year. Which year is the only question.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Thanks.




No prob.



Aeson said:


> I have no idea when it will be but I know it will be late in the year. Which year is the only question.




I just meant that any earlier in the year, between May and Mid-October its still pretty f*cking hot.


----------



## Aeson

We've been lucky so far. It hasn't been in the 100s yet for more than a day or two. It gets damn hot here and I know it gets hot out there.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Show me yours and I'll show you mine.




I'll give you a hint as to what my name is.  It's a common Spanish/Italian name.  It's "super".  I have brothers, but none of them are named Luigi.  My name contains the spanish words for sea and river (and I live within 10 miles of both).

The first one who guesses my name correctly without reading those hints, wins a cookie.


----------



## Aeson

Sup, Mario.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Sup, Mario.




Here's your cookie:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_gxpyavag"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_gxpyavag[/ame]


----------



## Aeson

That's great.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I love how they put him in the Japanese Bondage knots.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I love how they put him in the Japanese Bondage knots.




Looks tied up in an ordinary way to me. I'm not into Japanese bondage so I wouldn't know about it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Looks tied up in an ordinary way to me. I'm not into Japanese bondage so I wouldn't know about it.




Maybe he *wasn't* tired in the Japanese Bondage knotss... but it's funny to think that Martha Stewart would tie him in those as she tempted him with her cookies.


----------



## Cat Moon

Holy canoli!

What the heck happened to EnWorld?


----------



## Cat Moon

And whats up with these new smilies?


----------



## Evilhalfling

its enworld2 kitten !
The  Hive is was and ever shall be.
_that which is undying  can eternal lie.... _ or something to that effect.


----------



## Cat Moon

Evilhalfling said:


> its enworld2 kitten !
> The  Hive is was and ever shall be.
> _that which is undying  can eternal lie.... _ or something to that effect.




Weird.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh.. We even have a secret society user group.. but Black Rat has to invite you i think.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh.. We even have a secret society user group.. but Black Rat has to invite you i think.




I got the invite. 

Already accepted it. But I'm confused. I mean why do we need a social group when we already have a thread devoted to us?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> I got the invite.
> 
> Already accepted it. But I'm confused. I mean why do we need a social group when we already have a thread devoted to us?




Assimilation of the masses.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Assimilation of the masses.




I thought thats what this thread was for?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> I thought thats what this thread was for?




It is, but we have to get all the bases covered if we want to insure our victory.


----------



## Cat Moon

relique du madde said:


> it is, but we have to get all the bases covered if we want to ensure our victory.




fify.


----------



## Aeson

How's it going Cat Moon? It's been awhile.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I've been around long enough. I know your name.
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna come out to AZ to see you and Hafrogman.




Should let me know beforehand so I can go out as well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh heh.. We even have a secret society user group.. but Black Rat has to invite you i think.




It's not really secret if you keep telling people about it!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Should let me know beforehand so I can go out as well.




Only if you look like your avatar. You might be able to go before I can. Don't wait for me.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> How's it going Cat Moon? It's been awhile.




Yeah, a little over a week. I've been busy between work and my gf.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Only if you look like your avatar. You might be able to go before I can. Don't wait for me.




I'd be a creepy guy if I looked like that.  

Actually, the way things are going for me, I don't know if I'll be able to go before you or not.  Maybe next year, but certainly not this year.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> Yeah, a little over a week. I've been busy between work and my gf.




I'm sure between your gf is a good place to be.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I'd be a creepy guy if I looked like that.
> 
> Actually, the way things are going for me, I don't know if I'll be able to go before you or not.  Maybe next year, but certainly not this year.




I've been told I'm creepy anyway. I guess looking like you avatar wouldn't be that bad for me.

If I'm lucky it would be next year for me also.

That reminds me. Did you say something the other day about being out of work? What happened?


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> I'm sure between your gf is a good place to be.




Oh yeah. She certainly knows how to please me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> It's not really secret if you keep telling people about it!




Some of the best secret societies work out in the open...  Don't worry once I buy a reality distortion field from  Steve Jobs we will be set


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Some of the best secret societies work out in the open...  Don't worry once I buy a reality distortion field from  Steve Jobs we will be set




Just get yourself a Tardis and a Sonic Screwdriver. You'll be set.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Just get yourself a Tardis and a Sonic Screwdriver. You'll be set.




Unfortunately the last time I was near a Tardis it smelled of urine and fecies.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Joshua or Josh, if you prefer.






Aeson said:


> Nice to meet you Josh. I'm Richard.






Reveille said:


> For those that don't remember, I'm Charles.
> 
> Now that we're on a first name basis, we all oughta go out for brunch sometime.






Relique du Madde said:


> I'll give you a hint as to what my name is.  It's a common Spanish/Italian name.  It's "super".  I have brothers, but none of them are named Luigi.  My name contains the spanish words for sea and river (and I live within 10 miles of both).
> 
> The first one who guesses my name correctly without reading those hints, wins a cookie.



Hi Josh, Richard, Charlie  (can I call you Charlie?), and Mario. Since we're getting to know eachother on first-name basis, let me introduce myself. I'm Mika. No it's not pronounced like that weird old guy in FF X. But you guys can just call me Mike .


----------



## Horacio

It's easier when you choose your name as login name... 

Morning Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Morning Horacio! How's the morning coffee?


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:


> It's easier when you choose your name as login name...
> 
> Morning Hive!




I had a feeling that was your name

Mika: I thought your name would be Sven or something like that.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I had a feeling that was your name
> 
> Mika: I thought your name would be Sven or something like that.




Now where's that fragging fist smiley! I am now swede !


----------



## Aeson

I can't sleep again. I've been busy with computer stuff. The other day I tried printing a book. The toner started going out on the printer. Today after setting it up on another PC I ran a test page and it printed. Is there a way to check the toner level on a laser printer? Is there a level like there would be on an inkjet?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Now where's that fragging fist smiley! I am now swede !




How about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't know Finnish naming conventions.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> How about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Finnish naming conventions.




Ah thanks. That's the smiley . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Well it's easy. If you know a name that you know to be swedish, it definetly isn't finnish . Okay that's not entirely true, but it's close at least .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ah thanks. That's the smiley .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Well it's easy. If you know a name that you know to be swedish, it definetly isn't finnish . Okay that's not entirely true, but it's close at least .




I know it wouldn't be Sven. I'm just having some fun with you. At least I hope I gave you a chuckle.


----------



## Horacio

Sweden, Finland, Norway, it's all the same for us, people from the South. 
We call it "Europa del Norte", and in our heads it creates images of vikings with horned-helmets, beer, pretty huge-breathed blond girls and six-months-a-year nights...


----------



## Aeson

Is this how Mika is pronounced? http://www.sci.fi/~kajun/finns/Samples/mika.wav


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:


> Sweden, Finland, Norway, it's all the same for us, people from the South.
> We call it "Europa del Norte", and in our heads it creates images of vikings with horned-helmets, beer, pretty huge-breathed blond girls and six-months-a-year nights...




That's more like it. It's just that the names are way different from eachother. Otherwise, even if I hate to admit it, we are very much alike ...


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:


> Sweden, Finland, Norway, it's all the same for us, people from the South.
> We call it "Europa del Norte", and in our heads it creates images of vikings with horned-helmets, beer, pretty huge-breathed blond girls and six-months-a-year nights...




My character in Harnmaster is a Viking and his name is Olaf. Last night I called him Olaf the Stout. The GM liked it so much it stuck. I realized there were a couple of sources where I heard that name today. Olaf the Stout the ENW memeber, Olaf the Stout the character from WoW and The Lost Vikings.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Is this how Mika is pronounced? http://www.sci.fi/~kajun/finns/Samples/mika.wav




Could be. I have no way of checking it now since my work 'puter doesn't have sound-output .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Could be. I have no way of checking it now since my work 'puter doesn't have sound-output .




LOL

Sounds like MEKA. 

It came from here. http://www.sci.fi/~kajun/finns/alpha.htm#13


----------



## Blackrat

You know. One place where you might pick up finnish names is Icewind Dale 2. There was a whole village that was named with finnish names .


----------



## Aeson

That's cool. I haven't played that in a long time. I don't think I noticed the names.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> LOL
> 
> Sounds like MEKA.




Considering your weird english pronounciation customs, that seems pretty much how it's supposed to be...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That's cool. I haven't played that in a long time. I don't think I noticed the names.




It's been darn long since I played it too and I can't remember the exact place, but it's near that blasted forest that keeps making you lost...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Considering your weird english pronounciation customs, that seems pretty much how it's supposed to be...




One day I'm going to get your phone number and call you. Maybe Horacio also. I want to hear you speak.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It's been darn long since I played it too and I can't remember the exact place, but it's near that blasted forest that keeps making you lost...




I don't think I got too far in the game. I did install it recently but just couldn't back into it because it looked so bad. I remember thinking it looked great back in the day.lol


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> One day I'm going to get your phone number and call you. Maybe Horacio also. I want to hear you speak.




If you want to hear me speaking english, I'm sorry to disappoint you but I actually speak it quite well. Better than most finns at least. And what bugs me to no end is that I have a hint of scottish accent in my speak. I can't even figure out how that came into it...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> If you want to hear me speaking english, I'm sorry to disappoint you but I actually speak it quite well. Better than most finns at least. And what bugs me to no end is that I have a hint of scottish accent in my speak. I can't even figure out how that came into it...




Did you learn English from a Scot? 

I like accents. That's what I'm looking for. You may speak the language better than I do.lol


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Did you learn English from a Scot?
> 
> I like accents. That's what I'm looking for. You may speak the language better than I do.lol




Nope . I have never even been near a scot. I'm afraid it might be genetic but that's against about everything genetists say...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Nope . I have never even been near a scot. I'm afraid it might be genetic but that's against about everything genetists say...




Watch Trainspotting to learn English?lol 

That is interesting. 

I speak very little Spanish and I've had a few tell me my accent was really good when I do. I think those are just instructors trying to encourage me to continue. 

Well it's time to try to go to bed. Good night boys.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Watch Trainspotting to learn English?lol
> 
> That is interesting.
> 
> I speak very little Spanish and I've had a few tell me my accent was really good when I do. I think those are just instructors trying to encourage me to continue.
> 
> Well it's time to try to go to bed. Good night boys.




Well I guess it must genetic. Some of my ancestors were from scotland. About 9 generations ago .

And bah. Please don't go!


Well good night then...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Now that I know everyone's name, or at least almost everyone's name, I'm most lilkely going  to forget them in a day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Watch Trainspotting to learn English?lol
> 
> That is interesting.
> 
> I speak very little Spanish and I've had a few tell me my accent was really good when I do. I think those are just instructors trying to encourage me to continue.
> 
> Well it's time to try to go to bed. Good night boys.




Heh.  the hostess at my family's restaurant makes fun of me since when I speak Spanish my accent sounds "white."


----------



## Blackrat

Thanks for the naming help guys . My setting has now a name.


----------



## Relique du Madde

woot


----------



## Blackrat

Gobble gobble... Where is everyone?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think everyone else is asleep.


----------



## Blackrat

Bah. I do not approve. I'm getting very upset. And you know what happens when I get upset!


----------



## Relique du Madde

You go and eat all of the food in the hive before Gal can?


----------



## Blackrat

What. No. I make pancakes. Hmm, pancakes with strawberry jam...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pancakes can never top Chicken and Waffles.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> What. No. I make pancakes. Hmm, pancakes with strawberry jam...




[sblock]
Pancakes - I remember a north-german fairy tale. Obviously, few on this board will be able to understand it. 



			
				http://www.maerchenfraukoeln.de/seiten/buecher/leseprobe-m-kb.html said:
			
		

> *Der dicke fette Pfannkuchen*
> 
> Es waren einmal drei alte Weiber, die wollten gern einen Pfannekuchen essen. Da gab die erste ein Ei dazu her, die zweite Milch und die dritte Fett und Mehl. Als der dicke fette Pfannekuchen fertig war, richtete er sich in der Pfanne in die Höhe und lief den drei alten Frauen weg und lief immerzu und lief kantapper, kantapper in den Wald hinein.
> 
> Da begegnete ihm ein Häschen, das rief: "Dicke, fette Pannekoken, blief stahn, ick will di freten!" Der Pfannekuchen antwortete: "Ick bin dree olen Wiewern weglopen un sull di, Häschen Wippsteert nich weglopen?", und lief kantapper, kantapper in den Wald hinein.
> 
> Da kam ein Wolf angelaufen und rief: "Dicke, fette Pannekoken, blief stahn, ick will di freten!"
> Der Pfannekuchen antwortete: "Ick bin dree olen Wiewern weglopen, Häschen Wippsteert un sull di, Wulf Dicksteert, nich weglopen?", und lief kantapper, kantapper in den Wald hinein.
> 
> Da kam eine Ziege herbeigesprungen und rief: "Dicke, fette Pannekoken, blief stahn, ick will di freten!"
> Der Pfannekuchen antwortete: "Ick bin dree olen Wiewern weglopen, Häschen Wippsteert, Wulf Dicksteert un sull di, Zeeg Lartgbort, nich weglopen?", und lief kantapper, kantapper in den Wald hinein.
> 
> Da kam ein Pferd angetrabt und rief: "Dicke, fette Pannekoken, blief stahn, ick will di freten!"
> Der Pfannekuchen antwortete: "Ick bin dree olen Wiewern weglopen, Häschen Wippsteert, Wulf Dicksteert, Zeeg Langbort, un sull di, Perd Plattfoot, nich weglopen?", und lief kantapper, kantapper in den Wald hinein.
> 
> Da kam eine Sau dahergefegt, die sprach: "Dicke, fette Pannekoken, blief stahn, ick will di freten!" Der Pfannekuchen antwortete: "Ick bin dree olen Wiewern weglopen, Häschen Wippsteert, Wulf Dicksteert, Zeeg Langbort, Perd Plattfoot, un sull di, Swin Kringelsteert, nich weglopen?", und lief kantapper, kantapper in den Wald hinein.
> 
> Da kamen drei Kinder daher, die hatten keinen Vater und keine Mutter mehr, und sprachen: "Lieber Pfannekuchen, bleib stehen! Wir haben noch nichts gegessen den ganzen Tag." Da sprang der dicke, fette Pfannekuchen den Kindern in den Korb und ließ sich von ihnen aufessen.



[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde

That my friend was evil! I have to use babelfish to "translate" it and it still wasn't totally understandable...


----------



## Blackrat

Running pancake. It's been some time since I last heard that. For our english-reading fellows it's a bit like the Gingerbread Man story but with a bit happier ending.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You mean that the pancake isn't tortured for hours before he is brutally murdered gangland style then devowered by the neighborhood childrend.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You mean that the pancake isn't tortured for hours before he is brutally murdered gangland style then devowered by the neighborhood childrend.




Nah. He is forced to run and run until he sacrifices himself to the hungry orphans for food.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've always wondered why fairytales and nursery rhymes always had a dark side.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I've always wondered why fairytales and nursery rhymes always had a dark side.




Have you ever read the actual Grimm tales, instead of seen Disney versions? Those stories don't just have a darker side, they are actually cruel horror-stories mostly...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> That my friend was evil! I have to use babelfish to "translate" it and it still wasn't totally understandable...




The nasty thing is that the "dialogue" in the text is not in German, but Lower-German. I guess Babelflish nor Google Translate will help you there. 

Oh, and indeed, it is very similar to the Gingerbread Man story, but it has a more or less happy ending. Happy in a sad way. (The pancake gives himself to three kids that have lost their parents and haven't anything to eat, mirroring the 3 crones that baked him...)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Have you ever read the actual Grimm tales, instead of seen Disney versions? Those stories don't just have a darker side, they are actually cruel horror-stories mostly...




Or Hans Christian Andersen fairy tales. 

"Arielle, the little mermaid"? Pah! A tragic story if there ever was one...

And there was that story which name (and other details) I can't remember.. It was about a soldier and a special magic lighter that could summon some magical dogs or other magical aid. One of the first scenes has him cutting of a witches head, and later, dogs throw some nobles into the air so they splatter on impact... Brutal.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait.. there's two types of German?  Which one is the one that sounds like every word is being yelled at you?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait.. there's two types of German?  Which one is the one that sounds like every word is being yelled at you?




Both .


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Or Hans Christian Andersen fairy tales.
> 
> "Arielle, the little mermaid"? Pah! A tragic story if there ever was one...
> 
> And there was that story which name (and other details) I can't remember.. It was about a soldier and a special magic lighter that could summon some magical dogs or other magical aid. One of the first scenes has him cutting of a witches head, and later, dogs throw some nobles into the air so they splatter on impact... Brutal.




Was that the one with dogs that had enormous eyes? I have some vague memory of such story...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait.. there's two types of German?  Which one is the one that sounds like every word is being yelled at you?




Ich! weiss! nicht! wovon! Du! sprichst! 

You shouldn't watch those prôn commercials after midnight. The "Ruf! Mich! An!" from those... ladies is not how we really talk. 

Neither do we call out "Mein Leben!" when we're shot by some murderous guy in Castle Wolfenstein...

Or is it just because all you get to hear are Indiana Jones Nazis or the Doctor Who Germans, which are often not even native speakers (at least by the sound of them)? 
Or are we really that bad?

Lower German is a little bit like English, which makes it hard for me to speak it anymore (I was never good at it), because whenever I forget the lower-german word, I will default to the English version. Sometimes, it might be close, but often, it's not. 
People in my region of Germany (where actually many people still speak Lower-German) are sometimes said to have a certain "melodic" way to speak German. I can't really say if it's true...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Have you ever read the actual Grimm tales, instead of seen Disney versions? Those stories don't just have a darker side, they are actually cruel horror-stories mostly...






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Or Hans Christian Andersen fairy tales.
> 
> "Arielle, the little mermaid"? Pah! A tragic story if there ever was one...




It's sad when Disney even messes up stories based on real people... Like Pocahontas.  A busty 20 year old Pocahontas?  Treants? wtf?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Was that the one with dogs that had enormous eyes? I have some vague memory of such story...




Yes, that sounds familiar, too.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> People in my region of Germany (where actually many people still speak Lower-German) are sometimes said to have a certain "melodic" way to speak German. I can't really say if it's true...




You know, if for nothing else, german has one huge merit as a language. It is best fitted language in the world to use for cussing...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Or is it just because all you get to hear are Indiana Jones Nazis or the Doctor Who Germans, which are often not even native speakers (at least by the sound of them)?
> Or are we really that bad?




It's not just Spielberg and Lucas it's all of Hollywood and maybe the BBC and what ever the Cannucks watch.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> People in my region of Germany (where actually many people still speak Lower-German) are sometimes said to have a certain "melodic" way to speak German. I can't really say if it's true...



No! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You know, if for nothing else, german has one huge merit as a language. It is best fitted language in the world to use for cussing...




When french girls cuss you out it's strangely erotic.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> You know, if for nothing else, german has one huge merit as a language. It is best fitted language in the world to use for cussing...



Cussing is also not as frowned upon in German as in the US, for example. Though I guess that's more a European vs US thing then German-specific. 

I wonder if it all began with the "Tatort" with Schimanski, who liked to cuss. ("Scheisse" being the most common, I think...)


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> When french girls cuss you out it's strangely erotic.




Yeah, french just doesn't work. German is the only language better for swearing than finnish. It needs to be harsh. I can't find it now but I saw a list somewhere that counted how many "official" curse words there were in different languages. Both german and finnish was in the top...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Cussing is also not as frowned upon in German as in the US, for example. Though I guess that's more a European vs US thing then German-specific.
> 
> I wonder if it all began with the "Tatort" with Schimanski, who liked to cuss. ("Scheisse" being the most common, I think...)




That's because the US is influenced by too many Religious types.  Hell, we were found by the freaken Puritans who basically killed the Renaissance and all the arts when they took control of England.  Too bad they were sent over here... I mean why couldn't we get the Convicts like Australia?  America would be so much better with Aussie tendencies.  We won't just be Cowboys... we'd be freaken insane cowboys wo are afraid of nothing!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, I'm off to bed.  later.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Well, I'm off to bed.  later.




G'night.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> We won't just be Cowboys... we'd be freaken insane cowboys wo are afraid of nothing!



They should have sent you more freebooters as well, they you guys would be Fearless Insane Pirate Cowboys!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Horacio

Lord Tirian said:


> They should have sent you more freebooters as well, they you guys would be Fearless Insane Pirate Cowboys!
> 
> Cheers, LT.




And then they should have contaminated them with zombifying virus, they would be Fearless Insane Zombi Pirate Cowboys !


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:


> And then they should have contaminated them with zombifying virus, they would be Fearless Insane Zombi Pirate Cowboys !




Oy! My head! It hurts!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Horacio said:


> And then they should have contaminated them with zombifying virus, they would be Fearless Insane Zombi Pirate Cowboys !




The only think missing now is asian influence - so we can have katana wielding, fearless, insane Zombie Pirate Cowboy Ninja Samurai Ronin.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The only think missing now is asian influence - so we can have katana wielding, fearless, insane Zombie Pirate Cowboy Ninja Samurai Ronin.




You forgot vikings


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:


> You forgot vikings




and robots!

viking robots would be cool...


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:


> and robots!
> 
> viking robots would be cool...




What would their blond beards be made of? Gold strands?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> You forgot vikings




Hey, I could only add so much!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Blackrat said:


> What would their blond beards be made of? Gold strands?



Golden lightning, of course.

Also, needs "Irish" - otherwise, you don't get shamrock shuriken.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Morning!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Morning!




Sleep well Dog Moon?


----------



## Horacio

Hey people, you sleep late, it's already 6 p.m. 

Morning to you, Dog Moon & Reveille!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Sleep well Dog Moon?




Well enough.  I'm tired, but not tired enough that I'm sitting here at work with my eyes threatening to constantly close.  Tired enough that I should be able to get to sleep early enough to restart the process of setting my sleep schedule.  I think last time I tried this, I was successful for 2 days before my schedule disappeared.

How about yourself?


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:


> Hey people, you sleep late, it's already 6 p.m.
> 
> Morning to you, Dog Moon & Reveille!




Currently 11.30am, buster!  Maybe YOU just woke up really early.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Well enough.  I'm tired, but not tired enough that I'm sitting here at work with my eyes threatening to constantly close.  Tired enough that I should be able to get to sleep early enough to restart the process of setting my sleep schedule.  I think last time I tried this, I was successful for 2 days before my schedule disappeared.
> 
> How about yourself?




Doing good. Slept weel enough. Woke up 40 minutes before my alarm was set. Trying to get some work done on my homebrew today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Currently 11.30am, buster!  Maybe YOU just woke up really early.




9:35 am here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Doing good. Slept weel enough. Woke up 40 minutes before my alarm was set. Trying to get some work done on my homebrew today.




Weird.  I actually woke up before my alarm went off as well.  Must be something in the air today, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Weird.  I actually woke up before my alarm went off as well.  Must be something in the air today, eh?




Well I actually went to bed at 10:30. I ended up watching three movies in a row last night before hitting the hay; 9 to 5, Fifth Element and 10000 BC.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Now that I know everyone's name, or at least almost everyone's name, I'm most lilkely going  to forget them in a day.



I made a list.



Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  the hostess at my family's restaurant makes fun of me since when I speak Spanish my accent sounds "white."



I'm sure I do as well. 



Blackrat said:


> Bah. I do not approve. I'm getting very upset. And you know what happens when I get upset!



Some times people need to sleep.



Relique du Madde said:


> Pancakes can never top Chicken and Waffles.



I made chicken and waffles once. It was ok.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I made a list.




Me too, Aeson, or should I say Mario, the Security Guard from France.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Some times people need to sleep.




Don't make me angry, you won't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Me too, Aeson, or should I say Mario, the Security Guard from France.




Blackrat is the Finnish Hospital Security Guard. Unless Aeson changed jobs (w/o my knowledge of) he still works/owns [at] a postal store.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Me too, Aeson, or should I say Mario, the Security Guard from France.



That matches my notes. good job.


Reveille said:


> Blackrat is the Finnish Hospital Security Guard. Unless Aeson changed jobs (w/o my knowledge of) he still works/owns [at] a postal store.



It's a joke son. A joke, I say.


----------



## Aeson

I like the internationness to the hive. We need some Asians and Africans to really round things out. 


Has anyone seen "In Bruges"? Talk about cussing. That is not a movie to watch with your mom or kids. I'd love for one of our European hivers to make the trip there and tell me if the city is like the one in the movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> That matches my notes. good job.
> 
> It's a joke son. A joke, I say.




Okay, I'm seriously confuzzled. I thought Mario was Relique du Madde's name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh. I get it. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Blackrat is the Finnish Hospital Security Guard. Unless Aeson changed jobs (w/o my knowledge of) he still works/owns [at] a postal store.




You forgot to mention that RELIQUE is the one named Mario, btw.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> You forgot to mention that RELIQUE is the one named Mario, btw.




See third post above this one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> See third post above this one.




Your post wasn't there when I clicked on reply, however, so I didn't see it until after I had posted, which was also after YOU had posted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Your post wasn't there when I clicked on reply, however, so I didn't see it until after I had posted, which was also after YOU had posted.




I know exactly what you are saying. Your attempted to further confuzzle me has failed. 

I rolled a Natural 20 on my Will save.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Has anyone seen "In Bruges"?




Haven't seen it but I have seen Austin Powers [trilogy]. I know that Dr. Evil gives a dhout out to all his homies in Bruge.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I'm glad you're no longer confused.  Confusion had never been my intention, only laughter.  

Although if I were Aeson, I would recheck my notes about people, especially those of my own self.  Hrm, for some reason, my own notes say I am McLovin, a 25 year old organ donor from Hawaii.  Wonder why that is.


----------



## Aeson

The whole movie is Colin Farrell, Brendan Gleeson and Ralph Fiennes cussing at each other and those around them. It's supposed to be a comedy. I did laugh at points but I wouldn't call it a comedy.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> I like the internationness to the hive. We need some Asians and Africans to really round things out.
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen "In Bruges"? Talk about cussing. That is not a movie to watch with your mom or kids. I'd love for one of our European hivers to make the trip there and tell me if the city is like the one in the movie.



Oh, if it is the movie I think you say it is, I still have (and want) to see it...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Well, I'm glad you're no longer confused.  Confusion had never been my intention, only laughter.
> 
> Although if I were Aeson, I would recheck my notes about people, especially those of my own self.  Hrm, for some reason, my own notes say I am McLovin, a 25 year old organ donor from Hawaii.  Wonder why that is.




My notes also have Rev as a mom of 2 in Ohio, Mega is a louse that lives in AZ that gets cheap flights from his roommate. Aurora works 9 million jobs in Vt.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, for some reason, my own notes say I am McLovin, a 25 year old organ donor from Hawaii.  Wonder why that is.




Its in!


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Oh, if it is the movie I think you say it is, I still have (and want) to see it...




I liked it in an odd way but I'm not sure it is something I'd watch again and again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> My notes also have Rev as a mom of 2 in Ohio, Mega is a louse that lives in AZ that gets cheap flights from his roommate. Aurora works 9 million jobs in Vt.




Hardy har funny guy!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Hardy har funny guy!




I do what I can. I'm not a trained professional like Froggy or Warlock seem to be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right hive I'm audi. Gotta get ready for my lunch date with my fiancée.

Kida might drop by on her lunch break, so please be nice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I do what I can. I'm not a trained professional...




Training, bah!

Natural talent.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Has anyone seen "In Bruges"? Talk about cussing. That is not a movie to watch with your mom or kids. I'd love for one of our European hivers to make the trip there and tell me if the city is like the one in the movie.



I started watching it last night.  Haven't finished yet, so no spoilers.  But my girlfriend, who lived for a year in northern France (about an hour by train from Bruges), says that the city is exactly like the movie.  To the point where she did all the touristy stuff that they are shown doing, as there are only about six things to do in the town.







Aeson said:


> Mega is a louse that lives in AZ that gets cheap flights from his roommate.



Dang, I would hate to see what your notes say about hafrogman.  They're pretty unforgiving to poor Mega.







Aeson said:


> I do what I can. I'm not a trained professional like Froggy or Warlock seem to be.



I'm a professional?  Whee!  Screw you, engineering, I'm off to be a comedian!







Reveille said:


> Kida might drop by on her lunch break, so please be nice.



Damn.  So much for our fun.


----------



## Blackrat

Booga booga booga!
*wawes hands and makes obsecene gestures*
There, I just turned you into a frog, Froggy... Didn't see that one coming, did you! Hah! . I'm such an evil guy


----------



## Kida

Heya hive, its been a long time!


----------



## Blackrat

Wow! It's really been a while... Just the other day I was speaking with Charles about you...


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Wow! It's really been a while... Just the other day I was speaking with Charles about you...




How you doing Blackrat? I'm not sure if I remember you.

I do like your avatar, quite a bit actually. Reminds me of a Nezumi I once played in a Star Wars game.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Training, bah!
> 
> Natural talent.



true 'nuff


hafrogman said:


> I started watching it last night.  Haven't finished yet, so no spoilers.  But my girlfriend, who lived for a year in northern France (about an hour by train from Bruges), says that the city is exactly like the movie.  To the point where she did all the touristy stuff that they are shown doing, as there are only about six things to do in the town.



I thought the city looked a lot like Stormwind in WoW. Even without that comparison I'd like to go see the place.



hafrogman said:


> Dang, I would hate to see what your notes say about hafrogman.  They're pretty unforgiving to poor Mega.



hafrogman is a monk that lives in England. 


hafrogman said:


> I'm a professional?  Whee!  Screw you, engineering, I'm off to be a comedian!



Quit your day job.


hafrogman said:


> Damn.  So much for our fun.



We can still have fun with her. Rev isn't around.


Kida said:


> Heya hive, its been a long time!



Yes it has. What's happening?


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> So much for our fun.




I happen to like fun, please don't having it on my account.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson! I just realized where my hint of scottish accent has come from... Grew up watching Star Trek .


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> Yes it has. What's happening?




Not much. Still tending to the flowers. And my 5 year old.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> true 'nuff
> I thought the city looked a lot like Stormwind in WoW. Even without that comparison I'd like to go see the place.
> 
> hafrogman is a monk that lives in England.
> Quit your day job.
> 
> We can still have fun with her. Rev isn't around.
> 
> Yes it has. What's happening?





Hello Hive person I don't know.  Let's see.... Rev got himself engaged.  We have insane, crazy, fearless, Irish, ninja pirate zombie robot vikings cowboys in America (we have a Tardis.... will time travel).  The Hive has a not so secret society now. Thread archival Necromancy makes it easier for people to read up on the hive.German ios the best language to cuss in.


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> How you doing Blackrat? I'm not sure if I remember you.
> 
> I do like your avatar, quite a bit actually. Reminds me of a Nezumi I once played in a Star Wars game.




Hmm. I think you were around when I was keeping more quiet... I just hanged in the background of the Hive...

Yeah, I love me new avatar. Horacio made it for me .


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Aeson! I just realized where my hint of scottish accent has come from... Grew up watching Star Trek .




You picked up a Scottish accent by watching Star Trek? Thats funny, I think I've picked up my New York accent by watching a lot of gang movies.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:


> I happen to like fun, please don't having it on my account.



Heh, but Rev said we had to be nice to you.  We can't have too much fun, or else he'll get on our case for driving you away again.


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> I happen to like fun, please don't having it on my account.



I think Rev wanted us to keep our lechery to a minimum and hafrogman is very disappointed.  


Blackrat said:


> Aeson! I just realized where my hint of scottish accent has come from... Grew up watching Star Trek .



That could do it.



Kida said:


> Not much. Still tending to the flowers. And my 5 year old.



Both growing like a weed?



Relique du Madde said:


> Hello Hive person I don't know.  Let's see.... Rev got himself engaged.  We have insane, crazy, fearless, Irish, ninja pirate zombie robot vikings cowboys in America now, and we got a not so secret society now.  I also forgot to mention on other thing, German ios the best language to cuss in.



Kida is Rev's cousin. We're still getting to know her.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> Heh, but Rev said we had to be nice to you.  We can't have too much fun, or else he'll get on our case for driving you away again.




The people in the hive didn't drive me away from it, my son did that all by himself. 

He is so active now. He is already in first grade (apparently he is smarter than mommy was at that age) and loves playing soccer.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> I think Rev wanted us to keep our lechery to a minimum and hafrogman is very disappointed.
> 
> Both growing like a weed?




I don't care. It s fun when people act erraticaly.

My son is already 4' tall, so yes he is growing pretty fast.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


>



No, no.  The engagement is in a different thread.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Heh, but Rev said we had to be nice to you.  We can't have too much fun, or else he'll get on our case for driving you away again.




Did we drive her away before?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Heh, but Rev said we had to be nice to you.  We can't have too much fun, or else he'll get on our case for driving you away again.




I'm pretty sure I don't drive people away....unless they need it, and I've stolen a Sanitarium Wagon to do so with...


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> No, no.  The engagement is in a different thread.




I already posted that there . Just thought it might be appropriate here too


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> I don't care. It s fun when people act erraticaly.




Be careful what you wish for...

Did you hear that?

TWINKIES!


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> Did we drive her away before?




No.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> I don't care. It s fun when people act erraticaly.
> 
> My son is already 4' tall, so yes he is growing pretty fast.




Well you'll get to see men acting oddly with you around.

4' at 5 years old? That does seem tall to me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Did we drive her away before?




Silly tooth, she already said we didn't...no more mopey teeth.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Be careful what you wish for...
> 
> Did you hear that?
> 
> TWINKIES!




I loves me some twinkies, but I'm watching my figure. I put on about 20 pounds in the last three months and now I'm trying to get it off.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Did we drive her away before?



I reserve the right to assume that anyone who once posted but no longer does is gone because we offended them.  The alternative is too scary to consider.

Real life being more important than the hive?  What a horrible thought.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> 4' at 5 years old? That does seem tall to me.




Actually, that sounds like a basketball retirement fund to me...


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Be careful what you wish for...
> 
> Did you hear that?
> 
> TWINKIES!




Are the Twinkies talking to you again? Don't listen to them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Are the Twinkies talking to you again? Don't listen to them.




BUT...(wait for it)....

They talk so SWEET!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


>




My subterfuge worked!  I go someone to post that somewhere....  Only three days later.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> 4' at 5 years old? That does seem tall to me.




Yeah, he takes after his father. The man was 7' 2".


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> I loves me some twinkies, but I'm watching my figure. I put on about 20 pounds in the last three months and now I'm trying to get it off.




Ah ha, I thought I sensed a Twinkie-phile in the Hive...


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I reserve the right to assume that anyone who once posted but no longer does is gone because we offended them.  The alternative is too scary to consider.




Why not assume they were placed with pod people or skrulls or were assassinated or died if they stopped posting on the board altogether?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> My subterfuge worked!  I go someone to post that somewhere....  Only three days later.




It was actually your fault. I wouldn't have even thought of that if you hadn't reminded me...


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> BUT...(wait for it)....
> 
> They talk so SWEET!



They're whispering sweet nothings in your ear?



Kida said:


> Yeah, he takes after his father. The man was 7' 2".




That's HUGE. I imagine in more ways than one.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Ah ha, I thought I sensed a Twinkie-phile in the Hive...




I also happen to be a Jell-O addict.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Ah ha, I thought I sensed a Twinkie-phile in the Hive...




They were asking for it in their halter-tops and microskirts?


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> Yeah, he takes after his father. The man was 7' 2".




Hey! He's not playing by the rules! This http://www.d20srd.org/srd/description.htm#vitalStatistics clearly states that human male is max. 6'6" tall...


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> They're whispering sweet nothings in your ear?
> 
> That's HUGE. I imagine in more ways than one.




Size isn't everything. You have to know how to use it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> I also happen to be a Jell-O addict.




Jell-O & Twinkies...impressive. Most impressive.

But probably not together...I'm not sure what that would be, but impressive is the wrong word, I'm sure.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Hey! He's not playing by the rules! This http://www.d20srd.org/srd/description.htm#vitalStatistics clearly states that human male is max. 6'6" tall...




DM Fiat.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Size isn't everything. You have to know how to use it.




Hallelujia!


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Hey! He's not playing by the rules! This http://www.d20srd.org/srd/description.htm#vitalStatistics clearly states that human male is max. 6'6" tall...




Rev's grandfather on his dad's side was 6'6".


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> DM Fiat.




Not fair. If he can break the rules I want to be 7' tall too!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> They were asking for it in their halter-tops and microskirts?




(Raised Eyebrow)

Tsk tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> Rev's grandfather on his dad's side was 6'6".




At least someone was playing by the rules...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> DM Fiat.




Or lots and lots of Protein...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> That's HUGE. I imagine in more ways than one.





oh my.

Well...  if a giant wasn't huge in more ways then one, then I'd feel sorry for him.  I mean just imagine having giant sized hands with a gherkin between your legs...  So sad.  So sad.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> That's HUGE. I imagine in more ways than one.



Indeed.  The man had feet the size of tombstones.  And you KNOW what they say about men with big feet. . .

. . . they have a damnably hard time buying shoes.  I have a hard enough time finding size 13.


----------



## The_Warlock

FACEPALM! (<--- Need a smiley for THAT)


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Size isn't everything. You have to know how to use it.



That's what they say. 



The_Warlock said:


> Jell-O & Twinkies...impressive. Most impressive.
> 
> But probably not together...I'm not sure what that would be, but impressive is the wrong word, I'm sure.



Some would consider to be unnatural


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> They were asking for it in their halter-tops and microskirts?



Okay, and I thought Anne Geddes was creepy.  If you're dressing up your Hostess snacks, you have a serious issue, my friend.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> At least someone was playing by the rules...




He still living grandma is 4' 11".


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Indeed.  The man had feet the size of tombstones.  And you KNOW what they say about men with big feet. . .
> 
> . . . they have a damnably hard time buying shoes.  I have a hard enough time finding size 13.




My godfather had 13 & a half E shoes. He used them with great vehemence against ants invading his roof shingles.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> FACEPALM! (<--- Need a smiley for THAT)



I think that's probably one of the ones like *eyeroll* that they won't let us have because people abuse them.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Okay, and I thought Anne Geddes was creepy.  If you're dressing up your Hostess snacks, you have a serious issue, my friend.




I have a response...but it would displace the "Ewwww" from Aeson to me, so it's remaining in the "Coulda Been Said" bin.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> Okay, and I thought Anne Geddes was creepy.  If you're dressing up your Hostess snacks, you have a serious issue, my friend.




Chocolate syrup for the win!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I think that's probably one of the ones like *eyeroll* that they won't let us have because people abuse them.




Down with the Eyerollless Tyranny!!


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> (Raised Eyebrow)
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk tsk.



To paraphrase: I was right. Tell your sister I was right.


Relique du Madde said:


> oh my.
> 
> Well...  if a giant wasn't huge in more ways then one, then I'd feel sorry for him.  I mean just imagine having giant sized hands with a gherkin between your legs...  So sad.  So sad.



That's true. Well I'd laugh my head off.



hafrogman said:


> Indeed.  The man had feet the size of tombstones.  And you KNOW what they say about men with big feet. . .
> 
> . . . they have a damnably hard time buying shoes.  I have a hard enough time finding size 13.



I have a hard time finding size 12 to fit.


The_Warlock said:


> FACEPALM! (<--- Need a smiley for THAT)



It didn't take long for us to go there did it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Chocolate syrup for the win!




What she said!


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Indeed.  The man had feet the size of tombstones.  And you KNOW what they say about men with big feet. . .
> 
> . . . they have a damnably hard time buying shoes.




Heh. A week ago I was talking to an ol' friend of mine who is the stereotype image of north-european. 6'5" tall, blond hair and blue eyes, with good muscles. A true Viking if I ever saw one. Anyways, this is exactly the conversation we had . Funny coincidence...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> It didn't take long for us to go there did it?




Does it ever?


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:


> Chocolate syrup for the win!



Chocolate syrup on a Twinkie?  Why not just eat a Hostess cupcake.  Mmmm. . . cupcake.

~~~~~


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Funny coincidence...




...or age old conspiracy from beyond the STARS!!!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Okay, and I thought Anne Geddes was creepy.  If you're dressing up your Hostess snacks, you have a serious issue, my friend.




Rule 34

Thankfully it's not my thing.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Why not just eat a Hostess cupcake




...with Chocolate Syrup on it!!


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> ...or age old conspiracy from beyond the STARS!!!




Nah. My brother said he hadn't anything to do with this one.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> Chocolate syrup on a Twinkie?  Why not just eat a Hostess cupcake.  Mmmm. . . cupcake.
> 
> ~~~~~




I prefer to bake my own cupcakes.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Does it ever?



Meh, just last week we were discussing post-deconstrutionalism in Eastern European art of the late twentieth century for almost three pages.  Then we got sidetracked by boobs.

Mmmm.  Boobs.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Does it ever?



No it doesn't.



Kida said:


> Chocolate syrup for the win!




I think I'm gonna like you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Rule 34.



What is rule 34?


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Nah. My brother said he hadn't anything to do with this one.




 Your brother is Cthulhu?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Rule 34
> 
> Thankfully it's not my thing.




#34: War is good for business... only from a distance, the closer to the front lines, the less profitable it gets.

So what does that have to do with the subject?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Meh, just last week we were discussing post-deconstrutionalism in Eastern European art of the late twentieth century for almost three pages.  Then we got sidetracked by boobs.
> 
> Mmmm.  Boobs.




All I understood was boobs.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> Mmmm.  Boobs.




Yeah, what about 'em?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Meh, just last week we were discussing post-deconstrutionalism in Eastern European art of the late twentieth century...




No you weren't...but I believe that whatever you were rambling on about, part 2 was on the money.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:


> Meh, just last week we were discussing post-deconstrutionalism in Eastern European art of the late twentieth century for almost three pages.  Then we got sidetracked by boobs.
> 
> Mmmm.  Boobs.



Err. . . I mean to say, "Mmmm.  post-deconstructionalism"


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Your brother is Cthulhu?




Point for Kida!! (Mentioned the Old Boy from Below)


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> Err. . . I mean to say, "Mmmm.  post-deconstructionalism"




Than you should have edited your post.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:


> Yeah, what about 'em?



They're distracting, that's all.


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> Your brother is Cthulhu?




What? I'm not admitting anything.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> What is rule 34?




Generally accepted internet rule that states that pornography or sexually related material exists for any conceivable subject.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Yeah, what about 'em?




I think what he means to say is, they are a marvel of biological engineering, both multifunctional, and benefitting of aesthetic treatments found in few other places amidst the various wonders of nature, and he marvels at them constantly.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> They're distracting, that's all.




 Would you rather that ladies don't have 'em?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Would you rather that ladies don't have 'em?




If anything Hafrog says causes this to occur, I will personally assure his demise in a blender akin to the old Bass-O-Matic skit...


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> What? I'm not admitting anything.




Actually I couldn't imagine Cthulhu have a brother thats a Nezumi Jedi. Or could I?


----------



## Blackrat

Hah. The Hive is on the move again! This is how it's supposed to be .


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:


> Than you should have edited your post.



Ah, but I intentionally left the previous comment there as a subtly crafted ironic comment on the stereotypical male psyche, and it's underlying influence on popular culture and indeed, human culture as a whole.

You learn this kind of thing when you're a professionally trained comedian.  Which, despite assertions to the effect, I am not.  So really I'm just gibbering on about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Aeson

kida said:


> Would you rather that ladies don't have 'em?




no!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I'm just gibbering on about absolutely nothing.




As usual...


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> If anything Hafrog says causes this to occur, I will personally assure his demise in a blender akin to the old Bass-O-Matic skit...



. . . will I blend?


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> Actually I couldn't imagine Cthulhu have a brother thats a Nezumi Jedi. Or could I?




Ah, but it's just a clever disguise.

(Oh, I hope I didn't write that out)


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> If anything Hafrog says causes this to occur, I will personally assure his demise in a blender akin to the old Bass-O-Matic skit...




http://www.joecartoon.com/cartoons/67-frog_in_a_blender


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> . . . will I blend?




No. You will frappe.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> Ah, but I intentionally left the previous comment there as a subtly crafted ironic comment on the stereotypical male psyche, and it's underlying influence on popular culture and indeed, human culture as a whole.
> 
> You learn this kind of thing when you're a professionally trained comedian.  Which, despite assertions to the effect, I am not.  So really I'm just gibbering on about absolutely nothing.




Don't try to rationalize it, you're just going to mess it up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Don't try to rationalize it, you're just going to mess it up.




Ever has it been, so shall it ever be.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Generally accepted internet rule that states that pornography or sexually related material exists for any conceivable subject.



Ah, I know this as the Quantum Law of Internet Fetishism.

No matter how bizzare or completely disturbing any fetish you describe is, as soon as you speak its name, there already exists a website dedicted to that fetish, and somewhere, someone is masturbating to it furiously.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> http://www.joecartoon.com/cartoons/67-frog_in_a_blender




ROFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

And I repeat...

FACEPALM! (<--- NEED a smiley for THAT)


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> What is rule 34?






			
				Rules of the Internet said:
			
		

> Rule 34: If it exists, there is porn of it.  No exceptions.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Ever has it been, so shall it ever be.




Que sera, sera!


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!





See, Aeson knows how to take the pass and RUN with it...


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Ah, I know this as the Quantum Law of Internet Fetishism.
> 
> No matter how bizzare or completely disturbing any fetish you describe is, as soon as you speak its name, there already exists a website dedicted to that fetish, and somewhere, someone is masturbating to it furiously.




That is Rule 34 exactly.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Que sera, sera!




She's speaking a foreign language...sexy like the Addams Family, it is!


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!






The_Warlock said:


> See, Aeson knows how to take the pass and RUN with it...




I remember that website from long ago. I haven't been to it in a long time.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> Ah, I know this as the Quantum Law of Internet Fetishism.
> 
> No matter how bizzare or completely disturbing any fetish you describe is, as soon as you speak its name, there already exists a website dedicted to that fetish, and somewhere, someone is masturbating to it furiously.




Oh my god, oh my god....

_*rolling on th floor laughing hysterically*_

Oh, oh, oh god!

Somebody help me up.


----------



## Blackrat

The_Warlock said:


> She's speaking a foreign language...sexy like the Addams Family, it is!




Nah. It's just latin. There's nothing sexy in it. Now if she was speaking in Archaic Egyptian


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> That is Rule 34 exactly.



Yeah, see I know it from Questionable Content.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Ah, I know this as the Quantum Law of Internet Fetishism.
> 
> No matter how bizzare or completely disturbing any fetish you describe is, as soon as you speak its name, there already exists a website dedicted to that fetish, and somewhere, someone is masturbating to it furiously.




You just had to include all the subsections of the rule.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Nah. It's just latin. There's nothing sexy in it. Now if she was speaking in Archaic Egyptian





You. Go home to your Mummy...


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Que sera, sera!






The_Warlock said:


> She's speaking a foreign language...sexy like the Addams Family, it is!




Do you know what that does to The Warlock?


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Oh my god, oh my god....
> 
> _*rolling on th floor laughing hysterically*_
> 
> Oh, oh, oh god!
> 
> Somebody help me up.




(Helps the lady to a achieve verticallity)


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> She's speaking a foreign language...sexy like the Addams Family, it is!




Not in my opinion, they're not. But Elvira,......


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> http://www.joecartoon.com/cartoons/67-frog_in_a_blender



I feel severely threatened right now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Do you know what that does to The Warlock?




Point for Aeson!


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> You. Go home to your Mummy...




Sons of the pharaohs....


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I feel severely threatened right now.




Aye. Ruining a perfectly good blender...


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> (Helps the lady to a achieve verticallity)




Many thanks Warlock.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Not in my opinion, they're not. But Elvira,......




Like your Up Late horror, do you?


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Oh my god, oh my god....
> 
> _*rolling on th floor laughing hysterically*_
> 
> Oh, oh, oh god!
> 
> Somebody help me up.



hafrog is closer but I don't know if his girlfriend would understand. Be sure to send some cupcakes for her.


Blackrat said:


> Nah. It's just latin. There's nothing sexy in it. Now if she was speaking in Archaic Egyptian



Are you nuts? 


The_Warlock said:


> You. Go home to your Mummy...




The pun war as begun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Many thanks Warlock.




Of course, m'lady.


----------



## Kida

The_Warlock said:


> Like your Up Late horror, do you?




Not really. And I don't swing that way, but I do have admit she is smokin' hot.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Nah. It's just latin. There's nothing sexy in it. Now if she was speaking in Archaic Egyptian



It's not Latin.  Just Spanish.  Not quite as sexy.  I believe she needs to swear in French as previously discussed.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Are you nuts?




I just have a soft spot for Goa'uld


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Not really. And I don't swing that way, but I do have admit she is smokin' hot.




Nothing wrong with that...a friend of mine routinely points out women she considers smokin, despite her standard preference.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I feel severely threatened right now.



No threat intended. 


The_Warlock said:


> Point for Aeson!



I get a point. Now to decide which attribute to put it in.


Kida said:


> Not really. And I don't swing that way, but I do have admit she is smokin' hot.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> It's not Latin.  Just Spanish.  Not quite as sexy.  I believe she needs to swear in French as previously discussed.




Pour un jour amour de Pierre, trouver véritable. Je suis pas état du terrain à maudire en français.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> The pun war as begun.



[Voice=Yoda]Begun, this pun war has.[/Voice]


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> I just have a soft spot for Goa'uld




Yeah, it's called the back of the throat...then SCHWINK, it's all glowy eyes and cliches.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> I just have a soft spot for Goa'uld




I like the Tok'ra.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I just have a soft spot for Goa'uld




That soft spot is where they lobotomized you when they took you as a host.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Pour un jour amour de Pierre, trouver véritable. I'm pas gonna maudire en français.




Ok, you aren't going to swear, but what does Pierre have to do with it...?

French! Mrow!


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:


> Pour un jour amour de Pierre, trouver véritable. I'm pas gonna maudire en français.



Okay, let's see.

For a day, Love of Pierre?
A true path?
You're not speaking en French in the second sentence, I'm fairly certain.


----------



## Blackrat

*Glowing eyes*

[Voice=Distorted Echo]I'm just a perfectly normal human being.[/Voice]


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> [Voice=Yoda]Begun, this pun war has.[/Voice]



I knew I f*ed it up.


The_Warlock said:


> Yeah, it's called the back of the throat...then SCHWINK, it's all glowy eyes and cliches.




That's twice you had a similar post to mine. Would you stop reading off my screen and come up with your own material?


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:


> Okay, let's see.
> 
> For a day, Love of Pierre?
> A true path?
> You're not speaking en French in the second sentence, I'm fairly certain.




I fixed it.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Pour un jour amour de Pierre, trouver véritable. Je suis pas état du terrain à maudire en français.




You like torturing us don't you?


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> *Gloving eyes*
> 
> [Voice=Distorted Echo]I'm just a perfectly normal human being.[/Voice]




gloving?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> That's twice you had a similar post to mine. Would you stop reading off my screen and come up with your own material?




Then I'd be posting after you every time...wah wah waaaaaahh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The one time I saw elvira, in person, I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> gloving?




He's Finnish. You'll get used to the quirky stuff he says.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> You like torturing us don't you?




Am I torturing you Aeson? I am so very sorry. I'm blowing a kiss your way.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Then I'd be posting after you every time...wah wah waaaaaahh.




I'm in to process of posting when yours comes up. I think you're just faster on the draw.


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> gloving?




Whatever are you talking about? I did not misspell anything...


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Am I torturing you Aeson? I am so very sorry. I'm blowing a kiss your way.




I think that also counts...


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Am I torturing you Aeson? I am so very sorry. I'm blowing a kiss your way.




Aww. Thanks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I'm in to process of posting when yours comes up. I think you're just faster on the draw.




And longer on the ride...


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> He's Finnish. You'll get used to the quirky stuff he says.




Finnish, eh? I-KIRJAIN hankkia erinomainen lempiä ajaksi Räpylät.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Finnish, eh? I-KIRJAIN hankkia erinomainen lempiä ajaksi Räpylät.




Now you're just showing off your google skills.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Whatever are you talking about? I did not misspell anything...




Ninja edit, eh?


----------



## The_Warlock

She's using umlauts. Is that allowed? I thought they were restricted in Hivespace?


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> Finnish, eh? I-KIRJAIN hankkia erinomainen lempiä ajaksi Räpylät.




What!? I hope the Elder Gods you're not using the same translating machine Rev used when he tried to say good morning in finnish...


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> And longer on the ride...




Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kida said:


> Finnish, eh? I-KIRJAIN hankkia erinomainen lempiä ajaksi Räpylät.




I can't understand your crazy moon language!


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:


> Now you're just showing off your google skills.




Actually, I InterTran'd it. Rev turned me on to the site.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> She's using umlauts. Is that allowed? I thought they were restricted in Hivespace?




I'm not sure they're grandma friendly.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I can't understand your crazy moon language!




I too am still trying to decipher that . They are finnish words but the sentence eludes my understanding...


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> I can't understand your crazy moon language!




This is how you start spelling when you live with reindeer...


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> What!? I hope the Elder Gods you're not using the same translating machine Rev used when he tried to say good morning in finnish...




 I did. I used InterTran. What did I manage to say?


----------



## Kida

I meant to say 'I have a great love for the Fins.'


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> I did. I used InterTran. What did I manage to say?




Well, in french you said that for the true one day love of Pierre, you would not be sworn at on the ground in France.

I mean, I knew my French was rusty...but I didn't know it needed a tetanus shot..


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I too am still trying to decipher that . They are finnish words but the sentence eludes my understanding...




well acroding to that site, it means " I - LETTER secure splendid love for Fins."


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> I did. I used InterTran. What did I manage to say?




Translating it back to english: LETTER-I to acquire excellent to make love for time bird's feet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Translating it back to english: LETTER-I to acquire excellent to make love for time bird's feet.




Um.

Uh.

Ew?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Translating it back to english: LETTER-I to acquire excellent to make love for time bird's feet.




That's awesome.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:


> Translating it back to english: LETTER-I to acquire excellent to make love for time bird's feet.




 Erk. Um, no.


----------



## Relique du Madde

blackrat said:


> translating it back to english: Letter-i to acquire excellent to make love for time bird's feet.




roflmao


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I guess you should remove that site from your bookmarks...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> to make love for time bird's feet.



I thought we'd gotten off the kooky fetish discussion.


----------



## Kida

Anyway, I gotta get going. I should've clocked back in 20 minutes ago.

I'll try to come by once or twice a week.


----------



## The_Warlock

InterTran, where we translate words good language cross for greatness. Sentence to gallows for speech so much!!


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I mean, I knew my French was rusty...but I didn't know it needed a tetanus shot..



*ROFL* Quote of the year.  Warlock. . . may I sig you?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I thought we'd gotten off the kooky fetish discussion.




So did I but apparently Kida still has some issues to work out


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:


> Anyway, I gotta get going. I should've clocked back in 20 minutes ago.
> 
> I'll try to come by once or twice a week.




Take care! And remember, a twice a week dose of this place MAY jeopardize your sanity. Just ask Blackrat's brother...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kida said:


> Erk. Um, no.




Heh heh... Finnish people don't call themselves "birds feet" (which is strange since birds don't have fins... )


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> *ROFL* Quote of the year.  Warlock. . . may I sig you?




Of course! Glad to be providing funny...


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:


> Anyway, I gotta get going.




Yeah, me too. The woman is waiting in bed and here I am hanging in the Hive . Need to prioritize better... Bye all.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> She's using umlauts. Is that allowed? I thought they were restricted in Hivespace?



Well, they're allowed for us in band names, for that extra 10% cool each they provide (limit 3), but other than that, they are certainly discouraged.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Well, they're allowed for us in band names, for that extra 10% cool each they provide (limit 3), but other than that, they are certainly discouraged.




Yöu knöw, my keyböärd häs them intergräted. Cän I use them isteäd nörmäl letters?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, me too. The woman is waiting in bed and here I am hanging in the Hive . Need to prioritize better... Bye all.




I would say take one for the team.,.. but I doubt she looks like a troll.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:


> Anyway, I gotta get going. I should've clocked back in 20 minutes ago.
> 
> I'll try to come by once or twice a week.




Sorry to see you go. I hope you come back more often than that.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Yöu knöw, my keyböärd häs them intergräted. Cän I use them isteäd nörmäl letters?



I believe Kida said it best when she said. .  . 







Kida said:


> Erk. Um, no.




Aren't you supposed to be getting busy with it?   Go go go.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, me too. The woman is waiting in bed and here I am hanging in the Hive . Need to prioritize better... Bye all.




Does your wife know about the woman?


----------



## The_Warlock

And thus the workday ends...

It was a fun visit...see y'all later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mmmm.....iced coffee. Yum.

Man, looks like I missed a lot. Lunch was good though. I got a big chicken salad, and boy-o, was it ever so tasty!


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> And thus the workday ends...
> 
> It was a fun visit...see y'all later.



Enjoy your evening.


Reveille said:


> Mmmm.....iced coffee. Yum.
> 
> Man, looks like I missed a lot. Lunch was good though. I got a big chicken salad, and boy-o, was it ever so tasty!




Yes you did. See? We weren't too rough on Kida.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Yes you did. See? We weren't too rough on Kida.



Indeed.  I must concur.

And he should certainly take our words for it, and not go back and check.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, see I know it from Questionable Content.



That's funny right there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Enjoy your evening.
> 
> 
> Yes you did. See? We weren't too rough on Kida.




I didn't ask you to not be rough.all I asked for waspoliteness, but next time I won't bother. 

I can see that she likes a good ribbing.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Indeed.  I must concur.
> 
> And he should certainly take our words for it, and not go back and check.




Nope, should not go back to check.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I didn't ask you to not be rough.all I asked for waspoliteness, but next time I won't bother.
> 
> I can see that she likes a good ribbing.




She likes a good lot of things. I could be in love.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I could be in love.




Should I drop her an email and let her know?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> She likes a good lot of things. I could be in love.



This could work out well.  We'll relocate Aeson to AZ, staple Rev down so he can't leave, and then we'll form our own Hive-gaming group.

To play D&D.

Not Hive the RPG.

'Cause that would be weird.


----------



## Dog Moon

Woah!  I missed a LOT!


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Should I drop her an email and let her know?




I'm not sure if that is a threat or not.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> This could work out well.  We'll relocate Aeson to AZ, staple Rev down so he can't leave, and then we'll form our own Hive-gaming group.
> 
> To play D&D.
> 
> Not Hive the RPG.
> 
> 'Cause that would be weird.



Have room for another roommate? 


Dog Moon said:


> Woah!  I missed a LOT!




Yes you did. Where ya been?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Yes you did. Where ya been?




Work, from which I was posting for most except for the last little bit, and then the busride home.  Then having internet problems.


----------



## Dog Moon

I just hope I haven't scared everyone away to find that I'm the only one here.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Have room for another roommate?



Sorry, not so much.  4 now, but I could do with jettisoning one or two or four of them.  So you could move in with them.  They're (not at) all cool guys, just like me.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I just hope I haven't scared everyone away to find that I'm the only one here.




You didn't scare people away, Mega.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> I just hope I haven't scared everyone away to find that I'm the only one here.



Sorry, nobody here but us chickens.

err. . ..

*cluck*


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Sorry, not so much.  4 now, but I could do with jettisoning one or two or four of them.  So you could move in with them.  They're (not at) all cool guys, just like me.




Hey, if we're all relocating to AZ for a good game, I'll move down there as well and we can become roommates.  If that makes you feel better, and I don't mean it in any sort of creepy way.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Sorry, nobody here but us chickens.
> 
> err. . ..
> 
> *cluck*




Ooooh, Dogs love chasing chickens around.  *growls in delight*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I'm not sure if that is a threat or not.




Not a threat.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Sorry, not so much.  4 now, but I could do with jettisoning one or two or four of them.  So you could move in with them.  They're (not at) all cool guys, just like me.




If I could find a place to stay and a job I wouldn't mind coming out there. I've been looking to make a change.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I see, a lot of talk happens here in the evening... American Time Zone, I suppose...

Well, for me it's time to go to bed instead...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I see, a lot of talk happens here in the evening... American Time Zone, I suppose...
> 
> Well, for me it's time to go to bed instead...




Actually it still the afternoon for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Actually it still the afternoon for me.




Later afternoon, almost evening for me.  IMO, evening doesn't start for another 6 minutes.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, if we're all relocating to AZ for a good game, I'll move down there as well and we can become roommates.  If that makes you feel better, and I don't mean it in any sort of creepy way.



Wanna go?


Reveille said:


> Not a threat.




So how far away is she from Froggy's place?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Wanna go?




Sure!  Now if only I could figure out how to convince all my friends to move down there as well, I'd be totally set.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> Wanna go?
> 
> So how far away is she from Froggy's place?




Don't know. But shes about an hour drive from me.


----------



## Dog Moon

You know, if WoTC ever gets the DDI thing together, we could probably just play online.  Maybe get one of those online chatting thingamjiggies and we should all be good to go.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Sure!  Now if only I could figure out how to convince all my friends to move down there as well, I'd be totally set.



You don't need to bring friends with you. You'll have some waiting there.

I'd need to figure out how to afford it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Sure!  Now if only I could figure out how to convince all my friends to move down there as well, I'd be totally set.




Ack. Don't eveybody come to AZ, you'll hate the summer weather. Besides, theres no guarantee that I'm staying here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> You don't need to bring friends with you. You'll have some waiting there.




True, but if my friends came down as well, I'd have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> You know, if WoTC ever gets the DDI thing together, we could probably just play online.  Maybe get one of those online chatting thingamjiggies and we should all be good to go.




I'll tell you one thing, I'm not paying $15 a month for 4E support. If they went so far as to include 3E support I'd be all over it like white on rice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Ack. Don't eveybody come to AZ, you'll hate the summer weather. Besides, theres no guarantee that I'm staying here.




Hrm, I knew you mentioned moving, but I thought you were staying within AZ, not moving out of state.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> Don't know. But shes about an hour drive from me.



According to Yahoo maps the two cites are about 30 mins apart.


Reveille said:


> Ack. Don't eveybody come to AZ, you'll hate the summer weather. Besides, theres no guarantee that I'm staying here.



Is Kida staying?


Dog Moon said:


> True, but if my friends came down as well, I'd have the best of both worlds.




That's true.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> I'll tell you one thing, I'm not paying $15 a month for 4E support. If they went so far as to include 3E support I'd be all over it like white on rice.




Oh yeah, didn't think about those people who didn't convert...  ALTHOUGH 15$ a month to be able to play in 3d dungeons with friends, THAT could possibly be worth it.    I don't think the map/dungeon part is specific for any edition... [and I don't mean Dungeon mag]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> According to Yahoo maps the two cites are about 30 mins apart.



That doesn't accurately account for traffic.




Aeson said:


> Is Kida staying?



I'm not entirely sure of that you'll have to ask her.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm, I knew you mentioned moving, but I thought you were staying within AZ, not moving out of state.




I think there was something about Mandy's family being somewhere else.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> That doesn't accurately account for traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure of that you'll have to ask her.




I know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Oh yeah, didn't think about those people who didn't convert...  ALTHOUGH 15$ a month to be able to play in 3d dungeons with friends, THAT could possibly be worth it.    I don't think the map/dungeon part is specific for any edition... [and I don't mean Dungeon mag]




Myabe, just maybe if enough hivers had interest in the idea, I'd drop the cash on it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> I think there was something about Mandy's family being somewhere else.




I'm pretty sure the live in Washington state.

My sister's bf is thinking of moving to Nebraska, so if my sister follows, my mom will. And most likely Mandy & I and the two girls will relocate there as well.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> I'm pretty sure the live in Washington state.
> 
> My sister's bf is thinking of moving to Nebraska, so if my sister follows, my mom will. And most likely Mandy & I and the two girls will relocate there as well.




If you're moving to Eastern Washington state I may follow you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Noooo, everyone relocate to Minnesota!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> If you're moving to Eastern Washington state I may follow you.




That would be unlikely. In order for that to happen, something bad would have to happen to Mandy's family and I do not wish that in the least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Noooo, everyone relocate to Minnesota!




I think Minnesota might be a possibility, though chances are slim.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Hey, if we're all relocating to AZ for a good game, I'll move down there as well and we can become roommates.  If that makes you feel better, and I don't mean it in any sort of creepy way.




That'll be like one of those bizarre reality tv show train wrecks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That'll be like one of those bizarre reality tv show train wrecks.




Good point Relique. We all pretty much get along beind the monitors, but god only knows how we'd react if thrown into an apartment together.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:


> That would be unlikely. In order for that to happen, something bad would have to happen to Mandy's family and I do not wish that in the least.




I understand. I wouldn't want that either.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Good point Relique. We all pretty much get along beind the monitors, but god only knows how we'd react if thrown into an apartment together.





Reveille: This is the true story...
BlackRat: of seven strangers...
Dog Moon: picked to live in a house...
Aeson: post on a website and have their lives taped...
Hafrogman: to find out what happens when people stop being polite...
Mustrum_Ridcully: and start getting real...
Relique: The Real World Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Reveille: This is the true story...
> BlackRat: of seven strangers...
> Dog Moon: picked to live in a house...
> Aeson: post on a website and have their lives taped...
> Hafrogman: to find out what happens when people stop being polite...
> Mustrum_Ridcully: and start getting real...
> Relique: The Real World Hive.




 What about the other hivers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I have to admit, I really do love all of you. We almost make up a tight knit family.

I am glad we all have each other. Forgive me for being sappy, but the hive has been there for me through the good and the bad, and I really am grateful for each and every one of you.


----------



## Mycanid

Wouldn't wanna bring me along anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> Wouldn't wanna bring me along anyway.




I think our combined Wisdom and tranquility would be a boon to the rest of 'em though


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> What about the other hivers?




I figure that they would appear in BIG BROTHER which would be filmed across the street (for cross promotional reasons).


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:


> I think our combined* Wisdom and tranquility* would be a boon to the rest of 'em though




Err ... riiiiiight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nice of you to say so though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> Err ... riiiiiight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice of you to say so though.




What, you don't think so?


----------



## Mycanid

Reveille said:


> What, you don't think so?




I can only speak for myself, of course.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> I can only speak for myself, of course.




You takin' jabs at me?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*eats popcorn*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Reveille: This is the true story...
> BlackRat: of seven strangers...
> Dog Moon: picked to live in a house...
> Aeson: post on a website and have their lives taped...
> Hafrogman: to find out what happens when people stop being polite...
> Mustrum_Ridcully: and start getting real...
> Relique: The Real World Hive.



LOL



Reveille said:


> What about the other hivers?



He's not forgetting them. That's all he had. I'm sure there is a video montage of everyone.


Reveille said:


> I have to admit, I really do love all of you. We almost make up a tight knit family.
> 
> I am glad we all have each other. Forgive me for being sappy, but the hive has been there for me through the good and the bad, and I really am grateful for each and every one of you.



We really are a close family. Don't worry about being sappy. 


Mycanid said:


> Wouldn't wanna bring me along anyway.



Yes we would. We'd just have to tie you up in the closet when we wanted to go wild.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> What about the other hivers?




Well, it's just the current batch of main Hivers.  You'd have to have a mansion for ALL the Hivers to be on the TV show.  

We'll add Myconid back on when he starts posting regularly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:


> We really are a close family. Don't worry about being sappy.




Okay, good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Well, it's just the current batch of main Hivers.  You'd have to have a mansion for ALL the Hivers to be on the TV show.
> 
> We'll add Myconid back on when he starts posting regularly.




That is why everyone else goes into the Big Brother House.  Either that or they appear in other seasons of the Real World Hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> I am ALMOST curious at what Jessica Simpson will do as a country singer since her pop career fizzled out......
> 
> Doubt her sales will be very good in Texas






And doubt she'll be allowed back into Texas Stadium ever again!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> I keep asking Admiral Ackbar what he thinks and he keeps yelling, "It's a Trap!"  It's kind of getting annoying since he said the samething when I asked him about his thoughts on dating, sex, marriage, the prospects of life existing on Mars, and 4e.
> 
> I'm personally starting to think he's mental or something.




That and the only male virgin Mon Calmari..... 

He probably thinks his parents' basement is a trap too....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> You know what I mean.
> 
> Come on Goldmoon and some times Aurora would be just as rowdy. Darth was the mama bear.
> 
> Relique has two things. I think he'd be the popular one.




No matter where I am, I'm around a lot of guys. So I guess it's 'second nature' to be rowdy like they are....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> That and the only male virgin Mon Calmari.....
> 
> He probably thinks his parents' basement is a trap too....




Lol


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> They're so much fun.
> 
> I don't get it either but I won't begrudge the ones that wish to use it. I think the social groups are the same. We have a hive and and a group.




I'm lucky to post to my livejournal..... never mind a blog.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Joy.... they are now trying to say that Jalenos, celantro, and cerano chilis might be responsible for that salmonella poisoning outbreak... which means alot of the paranoyed types will stop eating at Mexican restaurants for a few weeks.




As if Mexican food doesn't do a number on my acid reflux as it is....



> On a funny side note, Pringles do not contain a large enough percentage of potatoes to be subject to a new potato tax.




Do...WHA?????? Or should I say WTF to the potato tax...?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:


> Does anyone see another person's Profile and see the words 'username' has not made any friends yet and be like 'awwww, poor guy'?
> 
> I'm sure they probably just don't care enough or see any point, yet I still can't help but be like, 'awwww, poor guy'.
> 
> Like poor Mega.  He has no friends.  But I sent him a request, so it's up to him to see if he wants to be my friend!  Wooh!
> 
> And Horacio!
> 
> And Darth.
> 
> And The Warlock.
> 
> And poor Darkness, our friendly Moderator.  He probably doesn't make many friends since most people are attempting to Magic Missile him.




Poor Darkness.

Now Rel... I'd use a Reduce spell on his pumpkins.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> Nice to meet you Josh. I'm Richard.




Damn.  Not another Richard!!! AAACKKKKK! :brain explodes:


At least you're a good Richard as opposed to the one bad Richard.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> #34: War is good for business... only from a distance, the closer to the front lines, the less profitable it gets.
> 
> So what does that have to do with the subject?




Been reading the Ferengi Rules of Acquisition again?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> Damn.  Not another Richard!!! AAACKKKKK! :brain explodes:
> 
> 
> At least you're a good Richard as opposed to the one bad Richard.




Did you forget that I introduced myself to you at the Game Day? We gamed together and even had dinner together.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> Did you forget that I introduced myself to you at the Game Day? We gamed together and even had dinner together.




I don't recall you saying what your real name was....

I'm Janine, btw.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> I don't recall you saying what your real name was....
> 
> I'm Janine, btw.



I remember your name but I wasn't sure how it's spelled and I didn't want to ask.lol

I did say my name but I guess you didn't catch it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> I remember your name but I wasn't sure how it's spelled and I didn't want to ask.lol
> 
> I did say my name but I guess you didn't catch it.





Didn't catch it. Sorry.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> Didn't catch it. Sorry.




No worries. 

I'm just glad you think I'm a good Richard.


----------



## Cat Moon

Hello hive.


----------



## Cat Moon

Hmm, everyone getting to know each other on a first name basis? I'm Sandra.


----------



## Dog Moon

I hope someone is taking good notes and can pass the notes around the class or yeah, we'll forget all this within a week's time.


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> I hope someone is taking good notes and can pass the notes around the class or yeah, we'll forget all this within a week's time.




Lol. How are you Dog Moon?


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> I hope someone is taking good notes and can pass the notes around the class or yeah, we'll forget all this within a week's time.






		Code:
	

Cat Moon		Sandra
Dog Moon 		Josh
Aeson			Richard
Blackrat		Mika
Reveille		Charles
Relique du Madde	Mario


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> Hmm, everyone getting to know each other on a first name basis? I'm Sandra.



Nice to meet you. Some of us have known each other online for a couple of years. Some even longer than that.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Nice to meet you. Some of us have known each other online for a couple of years. Some even longer than that.




Wow. Thats quite a while. I suspected more have gone than those who have stayed that long. Change; it may be the only constant in the univese, but it is also a bitch.


----------



## hafrogman

Cat Moon said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Cat Moon		Sandra
> Dog Moon 		Josh
> Aeson			Richard
> Blackrat		Mika
> Reveille		Charles
> Relique du Madde	Mario
> hafrogman               John
> Darth K'Trava           Janine



Updated.


----------



## Cat Moon

hafrogman said:


> Updated.




Nice to officially meet you John.


----------



## Dog Moon

All you're missing now is Occupation and Location for everyone.


----------



## Cat Moon

Dog Moon said:


> All you're missing now is Occupation and Location for everyone.




I just figured that getting the names down was first priority.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hello late night hive...


----------



## Cat Moon

Hello Warlock.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> I suspected more have gone than those who have stayed that long.




I come and go. But I'm pretty sure most of my posts on ENWorld come from the Hive Mule Discussion....


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Hello Warlock.




Howdy, CM...


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I come and go. But I'm pretty sure most of my posts on ENWorld come from the Hive Mule Discussion....




But you seem to be fairly regular. I meant those that have gone and not come back or are sporadic (like our fellow fungal shroom).


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Howdy, CM...




So, how are you tonight?


----------



## Cat Moon

My girlfriend made dinner....hotdogs and grilled beans. 

I was hoping she'd make her meat loaf tonight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> My girlfriend made dinner....hotdogs and grilled beans.
> 
> I was hoping she'd make her meat loaf tonight.




*blink, blink*  wait a second.  Girlfriend?  And your name is Sandra?  Huh.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> But you seem to be fairly regular. I meant those that have gone and not come back or are sporadic (like our fellow fungal shroom).




Regular? Huh. Only of very lately. It's usually more of a ping every couple of months. But the EN2 caused me to see the hive threads, so I've posted. I'll probably go quiescent like a cthulian horror again in a week or two.




Cat Moon said:


> My girlfriend made dinner....hotdogs and grilled beans.
> 
> I was hoping she'd make her meat loaf tonight.




Straightforward, basic, filling. But not usually a thrill a minute. Meatloaf. Meatloaf you can do all sorts of things with, even if it is just meatloaf.




Cat Moon said:


> So, how are you tonight?




Not too bad. Got to avoid a tech support call, and got some homebrew game design time in, mixed with a little MMO playing, and playing with the cat. Good all around.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> *blink, blink*  wait a second.  Girlfriend?  And your name is Sandra?  Huh.




DG, you missed the obvious comments a hive thread ago...you need more caffeine.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> DG, you missed the obvious comments a hive thread ago...you need more caffeine.




Huh, dang, where've I been?  I go punch myself now before I fall asleep.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> Wow. Thats quite a while. I suspected more have gone than those who have stayed that long. Change; it may be the only constant in the univese, but it is also a bitch.



We have lost many in the battle for board supremacy. Many brothers and sisters are gone but soon new ones will rise to take their place in our war against the Hath.



The_Warlock said:


> Hello late night hive...



We used to have a day and night shift it seemed. People would be on but not at the same time. CM's chat room was the same way.



Cat Moon said:


> But you seem to be fairly regular. I meant those that have gone and not come back or are sporadic (like our fellow fungal shroom).



Wait until you get a load of his name. You'd never guess.



Cat Moon said:


> My girlfriend made dinner....hotdogs and grilled beans.
> 
> I was hoping she'd make her meat loaf tonight.



I lurv meatloaf. Hot dogs and beans isn't bad though.


Dog Moon said:


> *blink, blink*  wait a second.  Girlfriend?  And your name is Sandra?  Huh.



You're just catching up to the rest of us?


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Straightforward, basic, filling. But not usually a thrill a minute. Meatloaf. Meatloaf you can do all sorts of things with, even if it is just meatloaf.



Well, Tiffany has a fantastic recipe for meat loaf. I live for meat loaf nights. 




The_Warlock said:


> Not too bad. Got to avoid a tech support call, and got some homebrew game design time in, mixed with a little MMO playing, and playing with the cat. Good all around.



3E or 4E?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> All you're missing now is Occupation and Location for everyone.






The_Warlock said:


> DG, you missed the obvious comments a hive thread ago...you need more caffeine.




Well it looks like the "Sexual Persuasion" question needs not to be asked since that information has already been divulged.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> DG, you missed the obvious comments a hive thread ago...you need more caffeine.




He also missed me getting in trouble by asking if she was Goldmoon in dusguise.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Well it looks like the "Sexual Persuasion" question needs not to be asked since that information has already been divulged.




I wonder if anyone would answer "Any" Or "Yes, please".


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> We have lost many in the battle for board supremacy. Many brothers and sisters are gone but soon new ones will rise to take their place in our war against the Hath.



The Hath? Isn't that from Buck Rodgers?




Aeson said:


> We used to have a day and night shift it seemed. People would be on but not at the same time. CM's chat room was the same way.



Hmm, I guess that me me part of the night shift.




Aeson said:


> Wait until you get a load of his name. You'd never guess.



So don't make me guess.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> You're just catching up to the rest of us?




Yeah, I think so.  I was behind for quite a while since I'd temporarily stopped posting on EnWorld.  That was when I had just moved in and my roommate and I were hanging out a lot playing Xbox and watching TV during the evenings.  I don't think I ever fully caught up after that.  Soooo many people were missing and only within the last month found out what happened to a couple of them.

So the fact that I miss something so big probably shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> I wonder if anyone would answer "Any" Or "Yes, please".




Yes, please.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Well, Tiffany has a fantastic recipe for meat loaf. I live for meat loaf nights.




My mother used to make a mean meatloaf. In my life as an adult, I haven't made it that often, but it's invariably been spicy.




Cat Moon said:


> 3E or 4E?




Lateral from 3E -> True20. I started playing with it long before 4E was announced, and now I'm just integrating other d20, non-d20, and personally designed systems into the rules for my next campaigns. 

4E did not impress me, though it had some golden nuggets that I'll be stealing for an Arcana Evolved-based Reunion Run (a get together of my friends from my 13 year D&D run which ended with heroic victory earlier this year).


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> He also missed me getting in trouble by asking if she was Goldmoon in dusguise.




As per this Goldmoon you are referring to I do not know. But I do know of the Goldmoon from Dragonlance. I recently bought Dragons of Autumn Twilight on DVD. A bit campy, but fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> I wonder if anyone would answer "Any" Or "Yes, please".




I always found amusement in playing Ultima III: Exodus, and choosing Gender: Other to confuse the dialogue feedins.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> The Hath? Isn't that from Buck Rodgers?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I guess that me me part of the night shift.
> 
> 
> 
> So don't make me guess.




Doctor Who actually. 







I'm not going to make you guess.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> So the fact that I miss something so big probably shouldn't be surprising.




Life...it gets in the way of itself.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> As per this Goldmoon you are referring to I do not know. But I do know of the Goldmoon from Dragonlance. I recently bought Dragons of Autumn Twilight on DVD. A bit campy, but fun.




Read the books. The movie doesn't come close.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> As per this Goldmoon you are referring to I do not know. But I do know of the Goldmoon from Dragonlance. I recently bought Dragons of Autumn Twilight on DVD. A bit campy, but fun.




Poster in a previous incarnation of the Hive. Also bats for your team. Involved in the Mule Discussion. Any other information is probably classified, and if I told you, I have to kill Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Life...it gets in the way of itself.




That is so going on a t-shirt.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> My mother used to make a mean meatloaf. In my life as an adult, I haven't made it that often, but it's invariably been spicy.



Tiffany's isn't spicy, buyt it is very warm and moist, never dry. Which I think is a common problem with meat loaf.



The_Warlock said:


> Lateral from 3E -> True20. I started playing with it long before 4E was announced, and now I'm just integrating other d20, non-d20, and personally designed systems into the rules for my next campaigns.
> 
> 4E did not impress me, though it had some golden nuggets that I'll be stealing for an Arcana Evolved-based Reunion Run (a get together of my friends from my 13 year D&D run which ended with heroic victory earlier this year).



True 20 fan eh? I might have to look into it. Its been getting enough discussion with my group even though we have embraced 4E.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> That is so going on a t-shirt.




Feel free, consider it immediately in the public domain.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Poster in a previous incarnation of the Hive. Also bats for your team. Involved in the Mule Discussion. Any other information is probably classified, and if I told you, I have to kill Aeson.




Why kill me? You're the one that shared classified information.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Read the books. The movie doesn't come close.




Never read the books, just never had the time for 'em.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> Never read the books, just never had the time for 'em.




Dragons of Autumn Twilight was the first novel I read all the way through and the 3 books are the only ones I've read more than once.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Lateral from 3E -> True20. I started playing with it long before 4E was announced, and now I'm just integrating other d20, non-d20, and personally designed systems into the rules for my next campaigns.
> 
> 4E did not impress me, though it had some golden nuggets that I'll be stealing for an Arcana Evolved-based Reunion Run (a get together of my friends from my 13 year D&D run which ended with heroic victory earlier this year).




I love True20...  sad thing is that there doesn't seem to be many True20 players over at the pbp boards, which is a shame since every True20 game I played in died after like 1 - 2 months.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Doctor Who actually.




Oh. I actually only recently got into Dr. Who. Not much of a time travel fan but it is quickly winning my favor.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Poster in a previous incarnation of the Hive. Also bats for your team. Involved in the Mule Discussion. Any other information is probably classified, and if I told you, I have to kill Aeson.




 What the heck is the Mule Discussion?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> True 20 fan eh? I might have to look into it. Its been getting enough discussion with my group even though we have embraced 4E.




[hypno ray] You will pick up the True20 book [/hypnoray]


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Tiffany's isn't spicy, buyt it is very warm and moist, never dry. Which I think is a common problem with meat loaf.




I loved my grandmother, but boy could her depression era take on cooking meat kill a meatloaf or roast. Mmm, cardboard. It did teach me why my grandfather loved mustard on just about anything though - it covers up the dried paper flavor and texture.




Cat Moon said:


> True 20 fan eh? I might have to look into it. Its been getting enough discussion with my group even though we have embraced 4E.




Ayup. It's simplified sandbox-style design off of 3E. As much as I like archetypes in fantasy, I found myself underwhelmed by 4E's implementation. Not necessarily because it's a bad implementation of archetype, but because I've been playing with archetypes and variations on them for so long, that it feels like a step back in terms of options and opportunities to me.

True20 fits my preferences for customizing and interleaving concepts much better, while reeling in most of the "Extreme Rules!!" nature of 3.xE.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> [hypno ray] You will pick up the True20 book [/hypnoray]




You are right I will. But you didn't have to use your hypnoray. I'd already decided on it. I've heard enough about it that I wish to add it to my collection regardless of whether or not I actually ever get to use it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Why kill me? You're the one that shared classified information.




When sharing classified information, always have a target painted on someone else.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> What the heck is the Mule Discussion?



Do you want him to kill me?



Cat Moon said:


> Oh. I actually only recently got into Dr. Who. Not much of a time travel fan but it is quickly winning my favor.



I really enjoy it. I caught much of this season online. I watched the season finale last night. Scifi channel has a couple of weeks left. 


Relique du Madde said:


> [hypno ray] You will pick up the True20 book [/hypnoray]




No I won't. I'm a Toydarian. You're mind trick don't work on me.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> True20 fits my preferences for customizing and interleaving concepts much better, while reeling in most of the "Extreme Rules!!" nature of 3.xE.




Extreme rules? Huh. Never heard on any problems with 3E like that before. Care to go into detail?


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> When sharing classified information, always have a target painted on someone else.




Careful I don't send Jason Bourne after your ass.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> What the heck is the Mule Discussion?




A very very very energetic posting spree in the 30K+ post Hive Thread revolving around...


Rear quarters...


Supported by LOTS and LOTS of puns.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Ayup. It's simplified sandbox-style design off of 3E. As much as I like archetypes in fantasy, I found myself underwhelmed by 4E's implementation. Not necessarily because it's a bad implementation of archetype, but because I've been playing with archetypes and variations on them for so long, that it feels like a step back in terms of options and opportunities to me.
> 
> True20 fits my preferences for customizing and interleaving concepts much better, while reeling in most of the "Extreme Rules!!" nature of 3.xE.




Warlock, do you ahve the Expert's Handbook?  If so, what are your thoughts on it?  I've seen a lot of mentioning about how it contains bad mechanics, but I'm wondering what exactly that means?


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Extreme rules? Huh. Never heard on any problems with 3E like that before. Care to go into detail?




It's mostly due to going beyond the Core books with 3 and 3.5. Whether WotC or third-party, the glut of rules also brought about overly complex descriptions of the rules. But some could be found in the core books.

Take Grapple for instance. Not actually a bad rule design, but poorly described. Then in 3.5, it was cleaned up, shortened, made into a bulleted list, and still wasn't the clearest text in the library. 

True20 tends to take rules like that, distill them more, and generally explain them better, and/or remove unnecessary complications from them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> Careful I don't send Jason Bourne after your ass.




That pansy? Pfah. We'll see how he likes the patented Farm Scythe Suppository...


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> A very very very energetic posting spree in the 30K+ post Hive Thread revolving around...
> 
> 
> Rear quarters...
> 
> 
> Supported by LOTS and LOTS of puns.




Didn't we use the word donkey? 

Ah those were the days.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> That pansy? Pfah. We'll see how he likes the patented Farm Scythe Suppository...




You won't think that when he goes all Wu-shu on you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Warlock, do you ahve the Expert's Handbook?  If so, what are your thoughts on it?  I've seen a lot of mentioning about how it contains bad mechanics, but I'm wondering what exactly that means?




Alas, I haven't gotten any of the Role handbooks yet. I've heard the same, but never tied to any facts or reasoning. I'll probably be picking them up this summer, at some point, though I am suitably wary. 

I haven't been in a rush though, since the core True20 book, plus all my third party and homemade materials covers a large array of options with a little conversion.


----------



## Cat Moon

Luckily I've got Sean Connery (as Bond) under my control.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Take Grapple for instance. Not actually a bad rule design, but poorly described. Then in 3.5, it was cleaned up, shortened, made into a bulleted list, and still wasn't the clearest text in the library.
> 
> True20 tends to take rules like that, distill them more, and generally explain them better, and/or remove unnecessary complications from them.




Ah. Well now I'm even more interested in getting my hands on T20R.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:


> You won't think that when he goes all Wu-shu on you.




Simple, I'll cut all his harness wires, and beat up his Grip and Best Boy, and then he'll be hanging there in mid-air like a Matt Damon pinata.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I feel like subverting the tag system by placing random tags on various threads.  For instance, if we put black rat's "turkey sammich" on various threads I wonder how long it would take for that tag to dominate the tag cloud.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Ah. Well now I'm even more interested in getting my hands on T20R.




I will warn you - the one thing that True20 is both fabulous for, and needed a swift kick in the pants for, is describing their Damage Track system (taken originally from Mutant's & Masterminds, as I recall).

By all that's unholy in Lovecraft books, somebody did NOT pay the editor enough to go over those 4 damned paragraphs thoroughly.

I really like the Damage Track/Conviction system. I wanted to throttle someone for their original description of it.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I feel like subverting the tag system by placing random tags on various threads.  For instance, if we put black rat's "turkey sammich" on various threads I wonder how long it would take for that tag to dominate the tag cloud.




Actually if you look back on this thread, you'll notice that Rev mentioned a turkey sammich in one of his posts. Which leads me to believe that its his tag.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I will warn you - the one thing that True20 is both fabulous for, and needed a swift kick in the pants for, is describing their Damage Track system (taken originally from Mutant's & Masterminds, as I recall).
> 
> By all that's unholy in Lovecraft books, somebody did NOT pay the editor enough to go over those 4 damned paragraphs thoroughly.
> 
> I really like the Damage Track/Conviction system. I wanted to throttle someone for their original description of it.




You wouldn't happen to know where I could get a rewrite-up of than, would you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's hard to tell who put what.  I know I put Sporked hive.  I'm pretty sure codex hiveous was Black rat, but then theres: hive, hivemind, and hiveocracy. 

Hmm...  I still have one tag left..


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> You wouldn't happen to know where I could get a rewrite-up of than, would you?




I'd have to comb my links, but the best source would be the Forums at True20.com. Several posters there made cheat sheets in PDF that can make life easier, and also clearly denote what each condition entails.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> It's hard to tell who put what.  I know I put Sporked hive.  I'm pretty sure codex hiveous was Black rat, but then theres: hive, hivemind, and hiveocracy.
> 
> Hmm...  I still have one tag left..




I just added two.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I'd have to comb my links, but the best source would be the Forums at True20.com. Several posters there made cheat sheets in PDF that can make life easier, and also clearly denote what each condition entails.




I'll have to give it a good look-over tomorrow night.


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> Simple, I'll cut all his harness wires, and beat up his Grip and Best Boy, and then he'll be hanging there in mid-air like a Matt Damon pinata.




Then maybe I should threaten to send Jet Li.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Then maybe I should threaten to send Jet Li.




Li is no match for Norris. Luckily I've got him under my thumb too.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> Li is no match for Norris. Luckily I've got him under my thumb too.



Jet Li could kick Bruce Lee's ass if he was alive and in his prime. Norris is nothing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Li is no match for Norris. Luckily I've got him under my thumb too.





Aeson said:


> Jet Li could kick Bruce Lee's ass if he was alive and in his prime. Norris is nothing.




Chuck Norris put a hit on Bruce Li because after their first fight he realized that Bruce Li was more of a bad ass then he.


----------



## Cat Moon

Ahhh, Sade's Smooth Operator. A classic IMO.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Jet Li could kick Bruce Lee's ass if he was alive and in his prime. Norris is nothing.




 So why it is that when Mr. Norris does a push up he is actually pushing the world down?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Chuck Norris put a hit on Bruce Li because after their first fight he realized that Bruce Li was more of a bad ass then he.




That explains much.


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Jet Li could kick Bruce Lee's ass if he was alive and in his prime. Norris is nothing.






Relique du Madde said:


> Chuck Norris put a hit on Bruce Li because after their first fight he realized that Bruce Li was more of a bad ass then he.




You people have got to be kidding. Mr. Norris is the best martial artist in the world. He's won the trophy enough to prove it.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I feel like subverting the tag system by placing random tags on various threads.  For instance, if we put black rat's "turkey sammich" on various threads I wonder how long it would take for that tag to dominate the tag cloud.




Hey! Don't go rolling the blame on me! I haven't used any tag yet. It's Rev's if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> So why it is that when Mr. Norris does a push up he is actually pushing the world down?




He has a better PR department. It's all propaganda.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> You people have got to be kidding. Mr. Norris is the martail artist in the world. He's won the trophy enough to prove it.




Yeah, and Bruce Lee kicked his butt in Way of the Dragon


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> You people have got to be kidding. Mr. Norris is the martail artist in the world. He's won the trophy enough to prove it.




Because Bruce Lee died young.


----------



## Relique du Madde

blackrat said:


> hey! Don't go rolling the blame on me! I haven't used any tag yet. It's rev's if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Hey! Don't go rolling the blame on me! I haven't used any tag yet. It's Rev's if I'm not mistaken.




Besides, I think Morris put an ultimatum on the tags, use the silly ones enough and you might end up with a suspension.


----------



## The_Warlock

http://tinyurl.com/3ydh87

This link goes to a fan made (but very clear and based on official errata and clarification from Green Ronin and the Kenson himself) PDF showing how to read the Damage Track.

Choose the True20 Damage v1.3 PDF download...


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqzQ2qrtBeg"]Proof of Bruce Lees superiority to Chuck Norris[/ame]


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> It's Rev's if I'm not mistaken.




Thats what I said. Whats up tonight Blackrat? Or should I say Good Morning?


----------



## Blackrat

Conserning the tags. This from a discussion with our tech admin:


Michael Morris said:


> No guys - to be useful the tags must be respected as a serious tool.  Now perhaps once the tag cloud has a few thousand entries a humorous tag won't create enough of a dent, but for now they show up on the tag cloud of the front page and that doesn't work too well. I don't like "your mamma" being listed as a tag on ENWorld's front page - and I'll take a guess that neither does Russ or Kevin.






Umbran said:


> You actually have a point there.  The Hive can work as it does precisely because it keeps its peculiar behaviors localized to the specific threads.  Nonsense tags on Hive threads would be pushing it out into the rest of the site.
> 
> While we haven't set a policy on it or the like, I'm pretty sure we don't want to have lots of nonsense tags about.  Tag systems work when the tags are useful and relevant.  It is a tool for the users.  Nonsense in the system does not help people find things.  So, please don't use the tag system for jokes, okay?


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> http://tinyurl.com/3ydh87
> 
> This link goes to a fan made (but very clear and based on official errata and clarification from Green Ronin and the Kenson himself) PDF showing how to read the Damage Track.
> 
> Choose the True20 Damage v1.3 PDF download...




Many thanks Warlock. That should come in very handy


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> Many thanks Warlock. That should come in very handy




Most welcome. I know it's been helpful for me.

Well, the feline of the house is giving me the hairy eyeball. Time to toddle off to bed.

Night all.


----------



## Aeson

Peculiar behaviors? Us? Never.


----------



## Cat Moon

Cat Moon said:


> Besides, I think Morris put an ultimatum on the tags, use the silly ones enough and you might end up with a suspension.





Blackrat said:


> Conserning the tags. This from a discussion with our tech admin:
> 
> 
> Michael Morris said:
> 
> 
> 
> No guys - to be useful the tags must be respected as a serious tool.  Now perhaps once the tag cloud has a few thousand entries a humorous tag won't create enough of a dent, but for now they show up on the tag cloud of the front page and that doesn't work too well. I don't like "your mamma" being listed as a tag on ENWorld's front page - and I'll take a guess that neither does Russ or Kevin.
Click to expand...


Um, yeah.


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> Thats what I said. Whats up tonight Blackrat? Or should I say Good Morning?




Yeah, it's morning. Just got my first chalise of black alchemical wake-up concoction. Now to catch up on PbP and then work on my homebrew.


----------



## Cat Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Most welcome. I know it's been helpful for me.
> 
> Well, the feline of the house is giving me the hairy eyeball. Time to toddle off to bed.
> 
> Night all.




 The feline of the house? You take orders from a cat?


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> The feline of the house? You take orders from a cat?




Shouldn't we all?


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it's morning. Just got my first chalise of black alchemical wake-up concoction. Now to catch up on PbP and then work on my homebrew.




Ah, got the day off, eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

But if the tag is relevant to the discussion... then is fine, right?


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> Shouldn't we all?




Um, no, I don't think so. God gave us intelligence so that we could have dominion over the natural world.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I would say take one for the team.,.. but I doubt she looks like a troll.




That depends on your definition of troll. If your talking about D&D trolls then no, she doesn't. But if we're talking about the green eyed seducer fey troll of nordic mythology... Hmm, she could be...


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> But if the tag is relevant to the discussion... then is fine, right?




Then it would be okay.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> But if we're talking about the green eyed seducer fey troll of nordic mythology... Hmm, she could be...




 I think you need to post a picture.


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> Ah, got the day off, eh?




Nope. But all I really do at work is sit at the 'puter. So might as well use it good...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> That depends on your definition of troll. If your talking about D&D trolls then no, she doesn't. But if we're talking about the green eyed seducer fey troll of nordic mythology... Hmm, she could be...




wtf?!?  Nordic trolls are hot?!?!?  I thought they were all haglike giants or purple monster things which ate goats and children.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> wtf?!?  Nordic trolls are hot?!?!?  I thought they were all haglike giants or purple monster things which ate goats and children.




Nope. What D&D calls nymph is pretty much another version of troll out here...


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Nope. But all I really do at work is sit at the 'puter. So might as well use it good...




How well does it pay? I have to admit, I make good money being a hostess/bartender/waitrress but my butt is always in motion and at the end of the day it is nice when my dogs stop barking.


----------



## Aeson

Cat Moon said:


> Um, no, I don't think so. God gave us intelligence so that we could have dominion over the natural world.




We're not allowed to discuss God so we'll leave it at that.


Time for bed. Good night all.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Nope. What D&D calls nymph is pretty much another version of troll out here...




 Book of Erotic Fantasy Feytouched template + Troll.


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> I think you need to post a picture.




This is the only one of her that I can find this fast. It's pretty bad picture though and doesn't do her rights. She's the one in the back.
http://www.metalshots.com/2007-06-29_Tuska_Helsinki/slides/Tuska_0007.html


----------



## Cat Moon

Aeson said:


> We're not allowed to discuss God so we'll leave it at that.




Really?! Well thats certainly a kick in the butt.


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> This is the only one of her that I can find this fast. It's pretty bad picture though and doesn't do her rights. She's the one in the back.
> http://www.metalshots.com/2007-06-29_Tuska_Helsinki/slides/Tuska_0007.html




Oh my god, she is H...O...T!


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> How well does it pay?



Bad. But I'm only doing this until I can get back to school. Which is this fall if everything goes good...


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> Oh my god, she is H...O...T!




Yeah she is. And now that she's dyeing her hair back to red she's even hotter...


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Bad. But I'm only doing this until I can get back to school. Which is this fall if everything goes good...




Hmm, yes we did talk about that, I do remember. I hope on going to night school starting with the new year. 

Oh God, Its gonna be so hectic, I don't think I'm even going to have time to game or post here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Though she's not as busty (looking) I'm more partial to the red head in the frount.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Though she's not as busty (looking) I'm more partial to the red head in the frount.




Are you crazy?! She's got the perfect bust. Not too small, not too large.  Just the way I like 'em.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Though she's not as busty (looking) I'm more partial to the red head in the frount.




Oh, you'd love her best friend then. And you can't imagine how cruel those two can be teasing us guys .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cat Moon said:


> Are you crazy?! She's got the perfect bust. Not too small, not too large.  Just the way I like 'em.




I like them medium sized to OMFG THOSE ARE REAL (only if natural an not saggy.  Large + Fake is somewhat of a turn off)!??!?!?

That red head looks like the "innocent" type who is really a deviant in disguise.  She has to be "good" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That red head looks like the "innocent" type who is really a deviant in disguise.




You know, I actually have no idea who that red-head is. I think she used to hang with my friend at the time, so that's why she's in the pic .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You know, I actually have no idea who that red-head is. I think she used to hang with my friend at the time, so that's why she's in the pic .




Don't worry, I'd do them both.  lol


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry, I'd do them both.  lol




 Yeah, thats real mature.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry, I'd do them both.  lol




Hey! The other one's mine! I don't share. (except for hot women, and only if I'm allowed to watch)


----------



## Cat Moon

Blackrat said:


> Hey! The other one's mine! I don't share. (except for hot women, and only if I'm allowed to watch)




 I'd let you watch.


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> Yeah, thats real mature.




We're guys... We never grow up past the age of 5...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Can I also?


----------



## Blackrat

Cat Moon said:


> I'd let you watch.




Hmm. I'll keep that in mind if we ever come to Vegas . It is on the list of places to visit actually...


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Can I also?




Sure, why not.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hmm. I'll keep that in mind if we ever come to Vegas . It is on the list of places to visit actually...




Remember to bring a video camera for that part of the trip and make sure to pay attention to the lighting.  Bad lighting can make or brake a "production."



Cat Moon said:


> Sure, why not.




Awesome.


----------



## Blackrat

I have a nagging suspicion that we should change the subject...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  Definately.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  today I finally broke the 3 posts per day mark.


----------



## Cat Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  today I finally broke the 3 posts per day mark.




Well, I oughtta be getting to bed. I'll chaeck back in tomorrow after work.


----------



## Blackrat

G'night CM.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night Cat Moon.

Looks like we're going to have a new hive before the end of this week.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Night Cat Moon.
> 
> Looks like we're going to have a new hive before the end of this week.




If you're fast you might finally be able to start it .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> If you're fast you might finally be able to start it .



If only the summer camp hive was booted into this system...





It's funny...  What Warlock said about his converting some of his campaign info to True20 made me think about my old campaign world.  I wonder how long it would take me to find some of my old notes and start transcribing the info into something usable (for a pbp campaign).   The only question is which time period to work on since the original version of the was the classic high magic fantasy world with minor steam-punk elements and the later version of the world was a near futuristic science fantasy.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> If only the summer camp hive was booted into this system...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny...  What Warlock said about his converting some of his campaign info to True20 made me think about my old campaign world.  I wonder how long it would take me to find some of my old notes and start transcribing the info into something usable (for a pbp campaign).   The only question is which time period to work on since the original version of the was the classic high magic fantasy world with minor steam-punk elements and the later version of the world was a near futuristic science fantasy.




Heh. I think I've written about half a dozen time periods for my setting and now I'm doing yet another one. One thing in common on all but two of these is the existance of a particular character. I haven't fully figured it out yet, but I guess that at the point of current time, he is around 5000-10000 years old . And doesn't look a day over 25


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> I believe Kida said it best when she said. .  .






Kida said:


> Erk. Um, no.




Why nöt? They äre reälly funky, dön't yöu ägree.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh.  My world had a legacy character like that.  He was a copper dragon that the first group of character raised from a hatchling who 300 years later became the guardian of the elemental crystal of air.  200 yearls later he was encountered in a castle where he was playing chess with the avatar of the Mad Relic (Relique Antiquiis du Madde the Red) before sending the group to this one temple (which nearly caused the party to disband after one character ended up getting possessed by the game's female BBEG).  4000 years later, that dragon was a bartender at a bar built over the ruins of the Red Griffin Inn (a tavern which one group of PCs built to fund their explorations).


----------



## Blackrat

Well at least he's a dragon. Elendur Nightwalker is a half-elf. The very first half-elf. And also the very last... I once wrote a few passages about the end of the world and Elendur was still around . I think that would be even a few tens of thousands of years ahead...


----------



## Relique du Madde

You sure it wasn't a different half-elf who was named the same name?  Ie. Bob the Fighter MCXXXVIII?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it wasn't a different half-elf who was named the same name?  Ie. Bob the Fighter MCXXXVIII?




No he's the same one. But he is the Chosen of three different gods so he has good reason for longevity. He'd have actually ascended to godhood himself but he thought it a boring idea.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> No he's the same one. But he is the Chosen of three different gods so he has good reason for longevity. He'd have actually ascended to godhood himself but he thought it a boring idea.




I always loved character's who decides against becoming a god when given a chance.  In an odd ball way, they remind me of those western sheriffs who kill the bad guy then throw away their badge before leaving the town.


----------



## Blackrat

Yep . I think these new immortality parts of 4e are finally giving me a chance to actually explain what happened to him. He's around, but he's involved in a stuff bigger than life itself... Or something...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yep . I think these new immortality parts of 4e are finally giving me a chance to actually explain what happened to him. He's around, but he's involved in a stuff bigger than life itself... Or something...




The one character which I made turn down the offer of godhood in a story did it because he discovered that he would have became a lesser deity of martyrdom (since he had the bad habit of dying as a result of sacrificing himself).  Upon hearing his fate, he said, "Screw that" and used his divine essence to a resurrect a dead god.


----------



## Blackrat

That's quite a good reason. Elendur just doesn't like to be relied upon so he figured his existence would be less a hassle as a "mortal". That way he doesn't need to bother with all the pesky mortals asking for this and that. Instead he can just do what he feels right.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> That's quite a good reason. Elendur just doesn't like to be relied upon so he figured his existence would be less a hassle as a "mortal". That way he doesn't need to bother with all the pesky mortals asking for this and that. Instead he can just do what he feels right.



Just as long as there aren't thousands of adventurers who try hunting him down thinking that killing him would give them the quickening.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Just as long as there aren't thousands of adventurers who try hunting him down thinking that killing him would give them the quickening.




I don't think there are any mortal foolhardy enough to try and hunt the legendary Slayer of Demonlords... He has quite a reputation inworld, and yet no-one would perhaps even recognise him if they saw him...


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

It has been a chatty night here, I see 

How are things going ?


----------



## Blackrat

Slow. It's a bummer that there aren't much folk around at this time of days... I get bored...


----------



## Horacio

Only several months more, Blackrat, and you will be at school and miss all that free time


----------



## Relique du Madde

And thus the hive is handed over to the europeans.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Horacio said:


> Only several months more, Blackrat, and you will be at school and miss all that free time




I myself have several more days.


----------



## Horacio

/* Europeans take the Hive and poke it witha stick */


----------



## Blackrat

Hey. We're not hooligans.

*Takes a greataxe and swings it around the Hive*


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:


> Only several months more, Blackrat, and you will be at school and miss all that free time




Yeah, I actually dread that part a bit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Gets his arm lopped off. *


----------



## Blackrat

*Throws the axe out of window and hides behind the beard*
I didn't do anything!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tis only a flesh wound.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Tis only a flesh wound.




Bad Relique. No cookie for you. No Grail references!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Pah. It's only a model.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Slow. It's a bummer that there aren't much folk around at this time of days... I get bored...




I am already posting way too much here! I have work to do, you know?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Tallarn said:


> Pah. It's only a model.



Or a nefarious clone.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Bad Relique. No cookie for you. No Grail references!




Shucks!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am already posting way too much here! I have work to do, you know?




All you have to do is look busy and stressed out already and then you have much less work to do, since no-one dare to come bother you with their stuff. (Whatever you do )


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> All you have to do is look busy and stressed out already and then you have much less work to do, since no-one dare to come bother you with their stuff. (Whatever you do )




I remember hearing a study which basically said that most people who work in an office do on the average of 4 - 5 hours of actual work (max) during a 8 hour work day.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, just remember, you guys forced me to these drastic measures. I'm taking this Hive hostage right now! Post, or I'm going to start doing terrible things to it!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Gets a doll ready in case he has to ask the hive several questions*


----------



## Blackrat

Why aren't you trying to negotiate?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Because real Americans never negotiate.... we blow stuff up!


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Blows up an old tv* That's for the NTSC deciding to go with a inferior backwards compatible colored analog signal during the 1960s instead of going for a high definition color signal that would have made the early tvs completely obsolete early in television history.


----------



## Blackrat

So you're going to blow up the Hive? Gah... Okay okay, I'll let it go.

There. Better?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> So you're going to blow up the Hive? Gah... Okay okay, I'll let it go.
> 
> There. Better?




No, I'm blowing up my analog TV that will become obsolete in about 3 months when all of America's television stations finally convert to digital.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Here is my negotiation:

You can only have either the girl  in the picture... or the hive... not both.  Choose one.. I get the other.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> No, I'm blowing up my analog TV that will become obsolete in about 3 months when all of America's television stations finally convert to digital.




You're still on analog? . We were choke-forced digital signal long time ago.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Here is my negotiation:
> 
> You can only have either the girl  in the picture... or the hive... not both.  Choose one.. I get the other.




If you're up for a trip to Finland and doing some searching you can have the red head for all I care. I didn't knew her in the first place


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> You're still on analog? . We were choke-forced digital signal long time ago.




Yup... because the NTSC would rather have grandma using her old set from 1945 as long as possible then have her convert over to digital, or buy a converter.  They basically sprung the conversion on us because more and more people were going High Def.

  The funny thing is that most older people will end up getting hosed in the end since they will by a converter not knowing that the cable service they use ALREADY converts the signal to analog for them.  There's tons of ads talking about buying didital converters, but what those ads fail to mention is that you only need a digital converter IF you don't have cable (and if you don't have cable there pretty much is no reason to own a TV in the US since you'll be stuck with only like 13 channels that work).


----------



## Blackrat

I don't even try and pretend to know how the digi-signal works but they stopped feeding converted signal through cable early in the spring here. Now it's all digital.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> If you're up for a trip to Finland and doing some searching you can have the red head for all I care. I didn't knew her in the first place




And that is why I have a Negative ranks in Diplomacy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I don't even try and pretend to know how the digi-signal works but they stopped feeding converted signal through cable early in the spring here. Now it's all digital.




Don't you know, it's magic?  Look in Urban Arcana... you'll probably find the spell which does it there.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> And that is why I have a Negative ranks in Diplomacy.




What! I thought it was she you fancied better ?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't you know, it's magic?  Look in Urban Arcana... you'll probably find the spell which does it there.




All I remember from Urban Arcana is Explosive Runes on e-mail. But I'm pretty sure even that wasn't there actually, but instead something I amused my brains with.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What! I thought it was she you fancied better ?




Yeah... but the way the dollar is tanking, I'll be lucky if I ever venture to the other side of the pond before the American Civil War which a lot of the"psychic" conspiracy theorists/nutjobs claim is about to happen.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah... but the way the dollar is tanking, I'll be lucky if I ever venture to the other side of the pond before the American Civil War which a lot of the"psychic" conspiracy theorists/nutjobs claim is about to happen.




Then we rich european snobs can come and take your stuff


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> All I remember from Urban Arcana is Explosive Runes on e-mail. But I'm pretty sure even that wasn't there actually, but instead something I amused my brains with.




It is close.  It was more like a spell that allowed you to cast magic missile and have it delivered by email to one person at a time. 

One of the problems with 3x is listed in the description of one of the badguys in the book.  Get this:  A 20 CR DROW news whore doesn't like going out in the day time because of her race's weakness to sunlight. YET the description of Drows say that sunglasses overcomes their light blindness.

What does light blindness do?

Stuns 1 round. A cumulative -1 penalty on all attack rolls, saves, and checks made in bright light.  I assume it's -1/round, but the fact that putting on a pair of shades automatically negates it  is laughable.  At least 4e got rid of that stupidity.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Then we rich european snobs can come and take your stuff




You guys already do.   I hear stories about how some Europeans supposedly go to New York with empty luggage then buy a lot of expensive clothing because it's cheaper then buying it in say London or Paris.  Then they go back and avoid the tariffs by claiming that they brought it with them.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You guys already do.   I hear stories about how some Europeans supposedly go to New York with empty luggage then buy a lot of expensive clothing because it's cheaper then buying it in say London or Paris.  Then they go back and avoid the tariffs by claiming that they brought it with them.




Very much possible. My GF buys stuff from US by the web 'cause they are cheaper even with all the shipping and tax expences. She just bought a pair of shoes that costed around 150€ with all the expences. Buying the same shoes from a local store would have cost 200€.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It is close.  It was more like a spell that allowed you to cast magic missile and have it delivered by email to one person at a time.




Yeah, I figured the Explosive Runes was just something I amused myself, but if I'm ever going to run Urban Arcana game, I'll definetly have the BBEG have Explosive Runes on his screensaver...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I figured the Explosive Runes was just something I amused myself, but if I'm ever going to run Urban Arcana game, I'll definetly have the BBEG have Explosive Runes on his screensaver...




What I think would be a better and nastier use of the spell would be to send it via text message.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What I think would be a better and nastier use of the spell would be to send it via text message.




Better have an unlisted number or the BBEG is going to be nasty fellow


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Better have an unlisted number or the BBEG is going to be nasty fellow




Exactly which is why batman has the bat-sign and doesn't carry a cell phone.  All the Joker has to do is hire a cell phone hacker and they could steal all the info from his cell phone from like 50 feat away.  And you know that the Joker is the type of ******* who would call Bruce Wayne at all hours of the day from random phone booths while acting like he's drunk dialing.


----------



## Blackrat

Heh... Ow... I need to convince my group to play a game of D20 modern someday. Hafta figure out a lot of ways of using modern equipment creatively...


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> And you know that the Joker is the type of ******* who would call Bruce Wayne at all hours of the day from random phone booths while acting like he's drunk dialing.



Considering the nature of Joker, the latter is probably the more annoying part for Batman.

Also, once you - as a superhero - give out your number, you probably have to cope with the *Call* of Cthulhu. Perhaps even repeatedly!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Blackrat

Lord Tirian said:


> Also, once you - as a superhero - give out your number, you probably have to cope with the *Call* of Cthulhu. Perhaps even repeatedly!




People are giving funny looks when I laugh this hard... That's awesome...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Heh... Ow... I need to convince my group to play a game of D20 modern someday. Hafta figure out a lot of ways of using modern equipment creatively...




Just stay away from D20 future's mechs.. those suck.   The worst part of that book's mech design is the fact that one pilot could have his mech lift like 50 tons, and the next pilot using the same mech could lift only like 45 tons.*


*Not exact numbers, but you get the point.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Just stay away from D20 future's mechs.. those suck.   The worst part of that book's mech design is the fact that one pilot could have his mech lift like 50 tons, and the next pilot using the same mech could lift only like 45 tons.*
> 
> 
> *Not exact numbers, but you get the point.




Oh frag. D20 Future PL7 Urban Arcana! Now I'm getting devious....


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Ring Ring*
Batman: Hello?
Joker: Lana.... Lana.... why did you leave me you whore?  Why did you sleep with Lex?
Batman: You got the wrong number.
Joker: That whore!  Who are you?  Tell me so I can go over there and kick your ****** *********** butt you ******!
Batman:  I'm Batman.
*click*

*Ring*
Joker: I want you so bad I need ....
*click*


*ring*
Batman:  Hello?
Joker:  *Breathing deeply*
Batman:  Who is this?
Joker: *Laughs*
Batman: How did you get....
*click*

*ring*
Aflred:  Wayne residence, who may I ask is calling?
Harley Quin: Viki Vale....
Batman: Viki?  Is that really you, long time no see.  How you are doing?
Harley Quin: Bruce, I... I had our child.
Batman:  ......
Harley:  You're a poppa!  Can you believe that? We're going t ostart our own little crime fi.....
Batman: Listen.. and listen good.  I'm not going to pay your child support.  I told you I did not want children.  I told you never to call me again.  You hear that?  You were ONLY a one night stand nothing else. I already have to worry about that little demonspawn Talia Al Ghoul gave birth to, I'm not going to deal with your's.  So stop calling me or I'll be forced to kill you.  Got that?
Joker:  *Laughing* 
Batman: Who the hell is this?
*click*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> All you have to do is look busy and stressed out already and then you have much less work to do, since no-one dare to come bother you with their stuff. (Whatever you do )



Might work. Few people add something to my TO-DO list these days. (But when they do, it seems to be larger packages  )



Relique du Madde said:


> I remember hearing a study which basically said that most people who work in an office do on the average of 4 - 5 hours of actual work (max) during a 8 hour work day.



Quite possible. I know that while I was writing my diploma thesis, I got effectively 4 hours out of each day where I really worked. And I think that might have been the good days, I think I was less productive in the beginning.


----------



## Relique du Madde

And I'm out of here...  see you all in the new hive that most likely will spring into live within 6 hours


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Exactly which is why batman has the bat-sign and doesn't carry a cell phone.  All the Joker has to do is hire a cell phone hacker and they could steal all the info from his cell phone from like 50 feat away.  And you know that the Joker is the type of ******* who would call Bruce Wayne at all hours of the day from random phone booths while acting like he's drunk dialing.





A drunk or nasty talk?   Joker would be nasty talk.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Why kill me? You're the one that shared classified information.




Sometimes life just isn't fair, is it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Dragons of Autumn Twilight was the first novel I read all the way through and the 3 books are the only ones I've read more than once.




For some reason, I always liked the Tale of the Twins trilogy, though I don't think Goldmoon is in there like at all, though a part of me thinks she's there just briefly in the beginning.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cat Moon said:


> I just added two.




I approve.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> But if the tag is relevant to the discussion... then is fine, right?




Except that if we posted tags for every discussion we have on the Hive, while they may all be relevant at one point or another, we'd still have like 500 tags to each Hivemind thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  today I finally broke the 3 posts per day mark.




Congrats!

Hrmmmm... I'm apparently at 3.97 posts per day.  I need to kick this up a notch to make sure I can hit 4.  

*Daily power* Posting frenzy!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I remember hearing a study which basically said that most people who work in an office do on the average of 4 - 5 hours of actual work (max) during a 8 hour work day.




Huh.  I think for a long time, I was doing more than this.  I think near the end when I finally left my job, I was probably doing about the 5 hour mark, but that was because I hadn't taken more than like 3 days of vacation in near 20 months and the stress was starting to get to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> And that is why I have a Negative ranks in Diplomacy.




You can't have negative RANKS in Diplomacy, only a negative score by having no ranks and a negative Charisma.  Do you have a negative Charisma?  Poor Relique, he has a negative Charisma.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> All I remember from Urban Arcana is Explosive Runes on e-mail. But I'm pretty sure even that wasn't there actually, but instead something I amused my brains with.




I remember having lots of fun.  I remember trying to convince my DM to allow me to cast Cure Wounds into an email and since it lasted until you opened it, I would do it for like 10 days and then in battle or after when I needed it, I would have a stockpile of these Cure Wounds emails I could open up and read.

IMO, that was the COOLEST idea in Urban Arcana.  I don't remember anything else from that book.


----------



## Dog Moon

Guys?  I've already responded to what I responded to in the last like 5 pages of posts which I missed last night.  If no one else joins me in the Hive, I'll have to start responding to myself and I assure you, NO ONE wants that.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> I remember having lots of fun.  I remember trying to convince my DM to allow me to cast Cure Wounds into an email and since it lasted until you opened it, I would do it for like 10 days and then in battle or after when I needed it, I would have a stockpile of these Cure Wounds emails I could open up and read.
> 
> IMO, that was the COOLEST idea in Urban Arcana.  I don't remember anything else from that book.




You're a dirty powergamer, that's what you are! 



> Poor Relique, he has a negative Charisma



You can't have a negative Charisma, only a negative Charisma modifier. 

Furthermore, he can't have a negative modifier, otherwise we wouldn't care for what he wrote. 


Who are we talking about, again?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Who are we talking about, again?




I believe it was Sandra, the office worker from Finland.


----------



## The_Warlock

Cat Moon said:


> The feline of the house? You take orders from a cat?




Nope. But I do take suggestions. And when the cat looks at me like she's tired, that's usually a good sign that there's only 6 hours til wake up time...


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> All you're missing now is Occupation and Location for everyone.



Well, it's hardly exhaustive.  But it's a start.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Well, it's hardly exhaustive.  But it's a start.




Especially since some of us are secretive...usually.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Especially since some of us are secretive...usually.



Yeah, I could try and add more people, but some would be mostly blank.

Warlock (no name) Massachussets (no job) . . . Out?  (according to user title)


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I could try and add more people, but some would be mostly blank.
> 
> Warlock (no name) Massachussets (no job) . . . Out?  (according to user title)




Ninja's need to be careful about sharing too much info.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Especially since some of us are secretive...usually.




That must explain why The Warlock isn't on that list.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> That must explain why The Warlock isn't on that list.




Smart Dog!


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Ninja's need to be careful about sharing too much info.




Warlock Occupation: Ninja?


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> Smart Dog!




I have my moments.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Warlock Occupation: Ninja?



So yeah.  Sounds like we have location, occupation and sexuality.  3/4 ain't bad.  I'll try and remember to add him later.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> So yeah.  Sounds like we have location, occupation and sexuality.  3/4 ain't bad.  I'll try and remember to add him later.




Heh. I'm sure dedicated individuals could discover more in depth info in other threads...but then, that's for them to achieve, not me to give out.

Besides, having a good cover occupation is fine...


----------



## The_Warlock

Unless either of you request the honors, looks like we are almost at 1000 posts...I think I'll fork a new thread - this'll be the only time I'll likely do it...


----------



## The_Warlock

*And a New Hive is Born...*

And thar she blows....

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4364687#post4364687


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> You can't have negative RANKS in Diplomacy, only a negative score by having no ranks and a negative Charisma.  Do you have a negative Charisma?  Poor Relique, he has a negative Charisma.




In a truly simulationist game I'd like to think that you could be so inept at something that it even overwhelms your stat bonuses.


----------



## Umbran

1000 posts.  Thread closed.  Feel free to start a new Hive Thread.


----------

